# Glossybox - April 2013



## latinafeminista (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that most of us have received our March boxes, I thought I'd start looking forward to April!

What do you all think we'll be receiving next month? Possible themes?


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so excited! I get a free box this month! I'd love some type of pastel polish or just some springy colors, unlike the grey/black eyeliner from March.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! I get a free box this month! I'd love some type of pastel polish or just some springy colors, unlike the grey/black eyeliner from March.


 That is exciting!  And totally agree on the spring colors, eager to leave the dark colors behind with this drab winter!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! I get a free box this month!


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you apply your glossydots yet? I've been waiting until the end of March/April 1st because I'm afraid they'll screw up and send me another March box :/


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you apply your glossydots yet? I've been waiting until the end of March/April 1st because I'm afraid they'll screw up and send me another March box :/


Same here, I'm waiting until their FB pages says to order the April box.


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think this is a spoiler for the April box theme?    from twitter

They're working with MizzFit / Bianca Jade...


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 26, 2013)

Just following the thread.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Spoiler sounds exciting!!

I just got my March box today &amp; it was amazing!!  Now , it's on to April


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are there any current working coupon codes that anyone knows of?


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 27, 2013)

getting my updates - cant wait for aprils box.

did anyone notice they changed the dashboard? it looks nicer.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2013)

The new dashboard is great- the new format looks so nice.  Also, there's a button to redeem glossydots- YAY!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The new dashboard is great- the new format looks so nice.  Also, there's a button to redeem glossydots- YAY!!


Thank goodness, some improvement! Maybe they're pulling their act together


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 28, 2013)

It's not even April but I want spoilers already! So impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Mar 28, 2013)

"Work that Beauty!" is the theme for April's box? Not sure, but it looks like foundation/concealer/skin base products?


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't wait for this box. I get to use my glossydots finally!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Work that Beauty!" is the theme for April's box? Not sure, but it looks like foundation/concealer/skin base products?
> I like the idea of that!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Work that Beauty!" is the theme for April's box? Not sure, but it looks like foundation/concealer/skin base products?
> Sounds like that will be  a good box, I hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 28, 2013)

yup looks like that is the theme

here is the picture on the FB:





We are excited to announce our April theme: "Work That Beauty"!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Work that Beauty!" is the theme for April's box? Not sure, but it looks like foundation/concealer/skin base products?
> 
> I'm fine with the theme, I'm fine with skincare,but I hope they don't send concealer/foundation. I can just see that being a disaster, especially since they don't really customize boxes.


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup looks like that is the theme
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm fine with the theme, I'm fine with skincare,but I hope they don't send concealer/foundation. I can just see that being a disaster, especially since they don't really customize boxes.


 Well maybe they'll give us a coupon or something like that so we can redeem for a sample (or full size) in our shade.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well maybe they'll give us a coupon or something like that so we can redeem for a sample (or full size) in our shade.


That'd be cool!


----------



## JessP (Mar 28, 2013)

This box looks great already - very promising!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> I'm fine with the theme, I'm fine with skincare,but I hope they don't send concealer/foundation. I can just see that being a disaster, especially since they don't really customize boxes.


 The only way I could see that working is if it's something like a full-spectrum BB cream....or oooo, what if it's a CC cream?! I'd be superdupes excited about that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 28, 2013)

Luv CC creams- I like them better than BB creams.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm fine with the theme, I'm fine with skincare,but I hope they don't send concealer/foundation. I can just see that being a disaster, especially since they don't really customize boxes.


  I hope they don't go the foundation/concealer route. I have fairly dark skin and have had no luck with any of their make up items. The Missha BB Cream was too light for my skin.


----------



## pride (Mar 29, 2013)

I personally don't want foundation/concealer either. I have...5 full-size bb creams, in various stages of amount used. @[email protected]

Maybe I should cancel for this month...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone know if you get your surveys if you've canceled your sub?  I'm at 970 points for a 2nd free box and want to get my points for my March surveys and get my April box free.  I know you can't use points if you're unsubscribed, but I wasn't sure about surveys. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally don't want foundation/concealer either. I have...5 full-size bb creams, in various stages of amount used. @[email protected]
> 
> Maybe I should cancel for this month...


I wouldn't cancel yet, it's all still speculation as to what we are getting. I looked at the spoiler up above and I thought that is could also be

Nude lipstick and nude/tan nail polish. They've been giving good spoilers lately, so you might want to wait and see.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally don't want foundation/concealer either. I have...5 full-size bb creams, in various stages of amount used. @[email protected]
> 
> Maybe I should cancel for this month...


 Well you can always resubscribe (usually with a 20% off coupon) if you end up liking the spoilers.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well you can always resubscribe (usually with a 20% off coupon) if you end up liking the spoilers.


 My 3 mo sub just ended and I'm waiting for the spoilers to see if I'll buy another.  Where would you find a 20% coupon usually? TIA!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm debating if I should cancel and re-subscribe to get the 20% discount since I pay the regular rate of $21/month.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the theme this month, but usually it doesn't mean much. I would love face stuff. I'm kind of obsessed with finding my HG face items. I also have about 5 opened BB creams, several foundations, but I'm trying to find that perfect one!!! I wouldn't mind a lip product because I'm on a no-buy for lip products for the rest of the YEAR! I can only have the ones that come in subs. My goo hoarding has gotten out of control!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the theme this month, but usually it doesn't mean much. I would love face stuff. I'm kind of obsessed with finding my HG face items. I also have about 5 opened BB creams, several foundations, but I'm trying to find that perfect one!!! I wouldn't mind a lip product because I'm on a no-buy for lip products for the rest of the YEAR! I can only have the ones that come in subs. My goo hoarding has gotten out of control!!!


 Me too, I was going through all my stuff yesterday and didn't realize I had so much stuff.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the theme this month, but usually it doesn't mean much. I would love face stuff. I'm kind of obsessed with finding my HG face items. I also have about 5 opened BB creams, several foundations, but I'm trying to find that perfect one!!! I wouldn't mind a lip product because I'm on a no-buy for lip products for the rest of the YEAR! I can only have the ones that come in subs. My goo hoarding has gotten out of control!!!


 What does HG mean?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does HG mean?


 Holy Grail


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3 mo sub just ended and I'm waiting for the spoilers to see if I'll buy another.  Where would you find a 20% coupon usually? TIA!


 Every time I've unsubscribed, I get an email with one asking me to resubscribe before they are all gone.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm fine with the theme, I'm fine with skincare,but I hope they don't send concealer/foundation. I can just see that being a disaster, especially since they don't really customize boxes.


 Same here, I do not see that working out to well considering all the shades of skin tones there are. Would not want a concealer or foundation. Now nude polish is another thing. I was wondering about the cucumber though... maybe a mask?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I do not see that working out to well considering all the shades of skin tones there are. Would not want a concealer or foundation. Now nude polish is another thing. I was wondering about the cucumber though... maybe a mask?


I'd love a good mask! I'm obsessed with them! And I think that would sorta fit the theme.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

i just got my limited edition box! i wasnt sure if there was a thread for it so i figured id post in this one. i havent opened it yet but will share when i do :]


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> i just got my limited edition box! i wasnt sure if there was a thread for it so i figured id post in this one. i havent opened it yet but will share when i do :]


 Yes, I'm curious to know what's in it.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

there seems to be variations with the boxes - i saw someone else post their results in another thread and it had some similar but some different items but what i got in my limited edition box were:

FS Cult Nails Nail Lacquer in Afterglow - 12.00 FS Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water - 13.00  FS Booty Parlor Flirty Little Secret Perfume Oil with Pheromones - 22.00 FS Josie Maran Argan Color Stick in Love - 22.00 FS Kelly Van Gogh Intense Repair Caviar Hair Masque - 35.00   Total - 104.00!
very excited with my box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 2, 2013)

> there seems to be variations with the boxes - i saw someone else post their results in another thread and it had some similar but some different items but what i got in my limited edition box were:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



very excited with my box.Â  Awesome! This is the variation I am hoping for. Did you get a tracking number or did ut just show up? I also ordered but haven't received tracking or my box yet.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! This is the variation I am hoping for. Did you get a tracking number or did ut just show up? I also ordered but haven't received tracking or my box yet.


 no tracking email at all. it just showed up at my house LOL.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

just saw this on FB!

Pssst! We'll let you in on a little secret! Today we started packing up our April Box! You must guess what product is already wrapped up inside!?SHARE with your friends so they can guess too! And if we get over 100 shares we may reveal it....


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there seems to be variations with the boxes - i saw someone else post their results in another thread and it had some similar but some different items but what i got in my limited edition box were:
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a great box, I feel bad I didn't order one.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just saw this on FB!
> 
> Pssst! We'll let you in on a little secret! Today we started packing up our April Box! You must guess what product is already wrapped up inside!?SHARE with your friends so they can guess too! And if we get over 100 shares we may reveal it....


 Yay for spoilers!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just saw this on FB!
> 
> Pssst! We'll let you in on a little secret! Today we started packing up our April Box! You must guess what product is already wrapped up inside!?SHARE with your friends so they can guess too! And if we get over 100 shares we may reveal it....


Can't wait to find out!


----------



## mwcw (Apr 3, 2013)

So excited to find out what's in the April box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mwcw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to find out what's in the April box!


 Me too!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, me too! I hope they put it out soon so I can stop checking Facebook obsessively  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, me too! I hope they put it out soon so I can stop checking Facebook obsessively  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good to know im not the only one.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 3, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You beat me!!! YAY MORE BLUSH!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh dear....lol

I'm going to have a pink blush from both Ipsy AND glossybox this month! lol

I feel a trend coming on...


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if you get your surveys if you've canceled your sub?  I'm at 970 points for a 2nd free box and want to get my points for my March surveys and get my April box free.  I know you can't use points if you're unsubscribed, but I wasn't sure about surveys.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 They post surveys fairly late that I'm not expecting to see them before next week at the earliest. They also might be charging earlier too (they charged me on the 5th last month), though on Facebook they're telling people they're charging second week.


----------



## Clackey (Apr 3, 2013)

Another blush! Are all the sub boxes doing them this month?


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i just got my limited edition box! i wasnt sure if there was a thread for it so i figured id post in this one. i havent opened it yet but will share when i do :]


 Here is the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133882/ultimate-glossybox-surprise/30#post_2042148


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The new dashboard is great- the new format looks so nice.  Also, there's a button to redeem glossydots- YAY!!


 Yeah, but it still doesn't let you redeem them unless you have an active subscription (monthly) and so it's not really different than the APPLY GLOSSYDOTS button they used to have.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh I love TIGI's cosmetic line and wish I was in need of blush AT ALL, but I think for now I'll stay unsubscribed.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 3, 2013)

Super excited about a new blush even though I'm getting one from Ipsy. Me thinks I'm going to go no-buy blush for the rest of the year as well as lip products.Everyone asked for blush and I guess ALL the subs were listening!


----------



## BagLady (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to decide whether or not to resub. I skipped Feb and March. I do not need another blush but I do love blushes. Wish they would give more than 1 sneak peek but I'm assuming they won't since I only rememeber 1 sneak peek from last month.

Anyone know of any Coupon codes to subscribe/resubscribe?


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hm, it's very pretty...but Ipsy is sending one, plus we just got the ModelCO and 2 months ago I got a cream one from Beauty Army.  I hope this is the last of the blushes, I really don't need anymore!  Concealer would be hit or miss, but I'm game because I need one.  Nude polish is very in right now, so I wouldn't be surprised if they treated us!  It does look a little pistachio in the unwrapping pic.  I'm hoping for nude, I was all over that minty-pistachio polish when Essie dropped it, so I'm good on that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Exciting box coming up, I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying to decide whether or not to resub. I skipped Feb and March. I do not need another blush but I do love blushes. Wish they would give more than 1 sneak peek but I'm assuming they won't since I only rememeber 1 sneak peek from last month.
> 
> Anyone know of any Coupon codes to subscribe/resubscribe?


 If you wait there will probably be a 20% for 24 hours only code, and there is always ebates.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 3, 2013)

The blush's retail value from amazon.com to beauty supplier websites between $12.99 to $20. If its in Brillance color, then it's never under $10. Some other colors retail value are between $5 to $7.99. Just hope the $21 a month for April is a good value.


----------



## BagLady (Apr 3, 2013)

> If you wait there will probably be a 20% for 24 hours only code, and there is always ebates.


 Thanks. I'll wait for the code and then decide.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited about a new blush even though I'm getting one from Ipsy. Me thinks I'm going to go no-buy blush for the rest of the year as well as lip products.Everyone asked for blush and I guess ALL the subs were listening!







 We all wanted blushes, now it looks like we will have blush overload lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

I want to resub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but haven't found a job yet...and don't want to make the bf spend more money on subs D:


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am trying so hard not to buy these month's box but blush always gets me.

I am addicted to trying blushes...but I am going to have to wait until they are that 20% sale. Hopefully it happens but at the same time my wallet will be happy if I don't spend any more.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww nuts.  Blush.  I do not wear it and am getting it from Ipsy and Glossybox!  I guess if I get it in time for my friend's birthday I can add it to her gift (giving her the ModelCo from last month GB and the Barbie blush from Feb Starlooks).  Or I can trade it!  

Now I wonder what the other 4 items will be????!!!


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all! We've started a brand new group just for Glossybox subscribers, so I'm re-starting the April thread and discussion here! If you start a new GB thread in the future, be sure to post it in this group so we can keep everything together. Enjoy the new group!


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey everyone! We've started a new group just for GB subscribers! From here on out we'll be posting all GB-related threads here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/32/glossybox-subscribers

Also, I've re-started the April discussion here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134234/glossybox-april-2013

See you over there!


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 4, 2013)

Yayyy!! Our own group, I feel so special!! 





I'm wondering when we'll get charged for April? I still haven't gotten my March box and the extra box I bought for my mom hasn't even shipped so I don't think I'll be too happy if I get charged for April before even getting March's box!


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

> Yayyy!! Our own group, I feel so special!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering when we'll get charged for April? I still haven't gotten my March box and the extra box I bought for my mom hasn't even shipped so I don't think I'll be too happy if I get charged for April before even getting March's box!Â


 Hehe I love that dancing elephant - so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I skipped the March box but re-subbed for April so I'm not sure when they'll charge for this month. Hopefully you get your March boxes before April's though! That would be a bit ridiculous lol.


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yayyy our very own group!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you guys are so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!! Our own group, I feel so special!!
> 
> ...


 I remember reading somewhere that they are going to start charging the 5th of the month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! We've started a new group just for GB subscribers! From here on out we'll be posting all GB-related threads here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/32/glossybox-subscribers
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 4, 2013)

Our very own group! Woot!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## pride (Apr 4, 2013)

I canceled for this month (though that blush was really tempting). But I just feel like I have so much blush now! Especially after getting the cheek tint last month. If a really great code or teaser comes through I might be back in though...

But once March's surveys come through I'll have enough glossydots for a free box, so I'll def at least be back for May! Is that the 1-yr anniversary? Maybe they'll do something awesome?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled for this month (though that blush was really tempting). But I just feel like I have so much blush now! Especially after getting the cheek tint last month. If a really great code or teaser comes through I might be back in though...
> 
> But once March's surveys come through I'll have enough glossydots for a free box, so I'll def at least be back for May! Is that the 1-yr anniversary? Maybe they'll do something awesome?


 I hope they do, March was the 2 year for the German glossy box and they sent out 6 items, a traveling book and a traveling bag.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 4, 2013)

wahoo! im glad we got a little section for ourselves


----------



## easteregg (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm having trouble communicating with GB.  What is the best way to get through?  Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having trouble communicating with GB.  What is the best way to get through?  Thanks!


 There isn't one, lol. 

But in all honesty, they are notoriously terrible. Some people have had luck with the phone, there was a short period where people had good luck with email.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having trouble communicating with GB.  What is the best way to get through?  Thanks!


 I called the number on the website Tuesday to update my CC info and got right through to a nice girl, Alexis.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having trouble communicating with GB.  What is the best way to get through?  Thanks!


 My advice is to call them, if they don't pick up, just keep on trying, that's it.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 4, 2013)

Long time lurker, new member, and had to join to share my experiences. I have had nothing but problems with GIFT boxes. My sub, not so much, but every GIFT i've sent has never turned out right Sent two gifts for holidays and they both arrived 6 weeks late. Seeing how good the March box was going to be, I tried gifting again and of course it went bad. I could not tell from the website whether it had been shipped (no tracking) or what was going on.

Since i've been a GB member, I bet I've sent 50 emails and have had 5 replies. Today I hit the wall and decided to call the number on their website.  Someone picked up after 2 rings! The first innocent girl tried explaining that they had all kinds of problems with tracking numbers this month and only know about the problems with people telling them. (Really?)  After venting to her about my problems, she passed the phone to Alex who was super sweet, very helpful, and seemed sincerely sorry for what happened.  She priority mailed my gift box today, promised to send me the tracking # by email today, and gave me 1000 glossy dots for MY problems. I told her - people are frustrated but torn because the boxes are a pretty darn good value, but they have to improve their customer service. I told her about forums like this that list all the issues people have. She said they have about 16 people working there and have grown faster than expected, have about 25K subscribers, and are trying to improve and hire and keep up. None of these bits mean we should have to settle, but it's obvious they are floundering.  Usually I bail on something when the CS is terrible but these boxes are so good (and I told her that).  She begged me to stay. With the glossydots, i'll try another month, cross fingers my gift box arrives as promised, and take it month-by-month from here.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG!  Just got off the phone with them.  They wouldn't help and weren't sympathetic (even fake sympathy).  Yikes!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  Just got off the phone with them.  They wouldn't help and weren't sympathetic (even fake sympathy).  Yikes!


 Oh no sorry to hear that. I have written 2 emails to them one I got a response to and the other one I had my problem solved but no response.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 4, 2013)

I finally called today after my boxes were returned to sender instead of forwarded and they were pretty nice. The told me they'd send out replacements today plus an extra treat. They also told me I'd get tracking #s in a few hours and I hope that's true because I've had the worst month with regards to my subs.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 4, 2013)

This is probably a silly question but why a seperate group for GB?  Do all the other beuaty subs have seperate groups or just this one?  I am confused.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably a silly question but why a seperate group for GB?  Do all the other beuaty subs have seperate groups or just this one?  I am confused.


 yes - Julep, Beauty Army, Birchbox and Ipsy all have their own sub groups away from the Sampling and Subscription group :]


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time lurker, new member, and had to join to share my experiences. I have had nothing but problems with GIFT boxes. My sub, not so much, but every GIFT i've sent has never turned out right Sent two gifts for holidays and they both arrived 6 weeks late. Seeing how good the March box was going to be, I tried gifting again and of course it went bad. I could not tell from the website whether it had been shipped (no tracking) or what was going on.
> 
> Since i've been a GB member, I bet I've sent 50 emails and have had 5 replies. Today I hit the wall and decided to call the number on their website.  Someone picked up after 2 rings! The first innocent girl tried explaining that they had all kinds of problems with tracking numbers this month and only know about the problems with people telling them. (Really?)  After venting to her about my problems, she passed the phone to Alex who was super sweet, very helpful, and seemed sincerely sorry for what happened.  She priority mailed my gift box today, promised to send me the tracking # by email today, and gave me 1000 glossy dots for MY problems. I told her - people are frustrated but torn because the boxes are a pretty darn good value, but they have to improve their customer service. I told her about forums like this that list all the issues people have. She said they have about 16 people working there and have grown faster than expected, have about 25K subscribers, and are trying to improve and hire and keep up. None of these bits mean we should have to settle, but it's obvious they are floundering.  Usually I bail on something when the CS is terrible but these boxes are so good (and I told her that).  She begged me to stay. With the glossydots, i'll try another month, cross fingers my gift box arrives as promised, and take it month-by-month from here.


 I love hearing stories like this! Gives hope to all of us!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love hearing stories like this! Gives hope to all of us!


 I'm sorta thinking, they've got 25K subscribers and 16 people answering process exceptions?  Wow nelly, they need to get the 25K up in CS bliss the way SS subscribers are before they get another 5K or 10K with aggressive media campaigns.  

I mean emails should be answered, boxes arriving mostly on time and sign-on bonuses getting to subscribers etc...

I waited 2.5 months for my lipstick and it arrived 10 days after I talked to CS with a mailing date of March 9th. 





 

But I will probably resub for another 3 months, if I get a coupon in the email, because I paid the full price for my first 3 month sub and I feel like a dunce.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information!



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes - Julep, Beauty Army, Birchbox and Ipsy all have their own sub groups away from the Sampling and Subscription group :]


----------



## tasertag (Apr 4, 2013)

> I'm sorta thinking, they've got 25K subscribers and 16 people answering process exceptions? Â Wow nelly, they need to get the 25K up in CS bliss the way SS subscribers are before they get another 5K or 10K with aggressive media campaigns. Â  I mean emails should be answered, boxes arriving mostly on time and sign-on bonuses getting to subscribers etc... I waited 2.5 months for my lipstick and it arrived 10 days after I talked to CS with a mailing date of March 9th.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just unsubscribed in hopes that they'll send another coupon before they ship.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 4, 2013)

This month will only be my second box, so I hope they are on an upward trend.


----------



## itscherylanne (Apr 4, 2013)

I subscribe to glossybox! That and beauty box 5 are the only subscriptions i have left since I prepaid for those. But aside from that, I really do love glossybox and think it'll be the sub service I stick with when its time to renew.

Did we all see the hint today for this month's box? (I'd say what it is but I don't know how to hide the spoiler). I'm excited for it! Although I looked it up on amazon and its on sale for $7 (and not the $22 as advertised)


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *itscherylanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribe to glossybox! That and beauty box 5 are the only subscriptions i have left since I prepaid for those. But aside from that, I really do love glossybox and think it'll be the sub service I stick with when its time to renew.
> 
> Did we all see the hint today for this month's box? (I'd say what it is but I don't know how to hide the spoiler). I'm excited for it! Although I looked it up on amazon and its on sale for $7 (and not the $22 as advertised)


 Yes I think though the ModelCo blush was in a full size tube the actual content was half of that.   Then the soap, it was height and length but half the width.  I feel like my little niece came a sliced half of it off while I wasn't looking...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I think though the ModelCo blush was in a full size tube the actual content was half of that.   Then the soap, it was height and length but half the width.  I feel like my little niece came a sliced half of it off while I wasn't looking...


 Lol


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 5, 2013)

NO WAY!!

I just checked my Glossybox tracking-yeah, I got the email on the 2nd this month!!-anddd

My Glossybox was delivered yesterday. On the 4th. Unfortunately I won't be home to get it until Sunday, but still. I am amazed. I didn't get last month's box until the 30th. I really hope this trend continues, with such early shipping. I wish I could go home right now &amp; open my box!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NO WAY!!
> 
> ...


 are you sure that wasnt for the limited edition box?

i just got my charge email this morning for the april box and when i look on my dashboard it says delivery date is 4/24.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you sure that wasnt for the limited edition box?
> 
> i just got my charge email this morning for the april box and when i look on my dashboard it says delivery date is 4/24.


 Wow, I just got charged too, for like 3 more months sub today 4/5. How do you find the delivery date? Dashboard? Meaning on glossybox website?


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, I just got charged too, for like 3 more months sub today 4/5. How do you find the delivery date? Dashboard? Meaning on glossybox website?


 yup! sign into your account from their website and on the dashboard thats when it says my delivery date.

APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE 4/24/13 NEXT EDITION: Work that Beauty STATUS: Pending


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaiteS* 



are you sure that wasnt for the limited edition box?

i just got my charge email this morning for the april box and when i look on my dashboard it says delivery date is 4/24. 

Wow, I just got charged too, for like 3 more months sub today 4/5. How do you find the delivery date? Dashboard? Meaning on glossybox website? 

 
 

Ok, now I checked on my Glossybox website, yup, it's set to deliver by April 24th! It seem a such long way but I'm excited!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NO WAY!!
> 
> ...


 WHHHHAAAAATT!!!!!!??!?!?!!!?!??!!  Please you must post pics for us!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHHHHAAAAATT!!!!!!??!?!?!!!?!??!!  Please you must post pics for us!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NO WAY!!
> 
> ...


 Wow that was fast!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly, highly, highly doubt she is talking about April's box.


 Oh right, okay, thanks.  I'll go take a chill pill...


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol I would love it to be true too, but I think its probably one of the special edition boxes or a late March box or one of GB's random surprise boxes.



> Oh right, okay. Â I'll go take a chill pill...Â :icon_redf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 5, 2013)

Does Glossybox auto renew 6 month subs? Or does it expire and I have to redo it?


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

My glossybox info just updated too!




Glossybox Beauty MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTION 
Approximate Delivery Date 4/24/13
Next Edition: Work that Beauty
Status: Pending


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

Heeyy!!! I'm kinda confused.. I first sub Glossybox on Feb. 7th for 3 months. I received Feb and Mar boxes. Then, today I got charged for another 3 months sub. There's something fishy. If they do that, then, I'm supposed to get Man's repeller box (Jan.) since it came so late for many subscribers. Should I call/email?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heeyy!!! I'm kinda confused.. I first sub Glossybox on Feb. 7th for 3 months. I received Feb and Mar boxes. Then, today I got charged for another 3 months sub. There's something fishy. If they do that, then, I'm supposed to get Man's repeller box (Jan.) since it came so late for many subscribers. Should I call/email?


I would call and explain that you only got two boxes so far. Since I just got charged for the monthly box April's version there should not be a reason for them to already renew your subscription after 2 boxes. They are a box too early.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was missing a product in a recent box (the Lisi eyeliner) and I wasn't even going to bother contacting them because I did have a random nail polish in my box that wasn't listed on the card (a Cult Colors polish in "My favorite cool aide" which was a shimmery greyish purple I loved) and I had heard customer service horror stories on here.  I emailed them and they responded several days later that I had an incorrect card and they emailed me a photo of the correct card so I would have the product info for the polish.  They also offered to replace the eyeliner if I wrote them back and I asked if I could have a colored gel liner rather than basic black because the blurb had said it was available "in a wide range of deep colors and shimmers".  They replied that they only had black but they would gladly send me a colored liquid liner.  Then she wrote back again almost instantly and said they were all out of colored liquid liners but I was welcome to pick any other product in my box or previous boxes and they would send that instead.  I sent a list with a bunch of options (snail mask, any item from the Man Repeller box etc.) and then they wrote back yet again to say - we're so sorry - we don't have any of those left but here is a list of things we actually do have and can send out.  There were seven picks - some Glossybox brand, some others that I had heard of but hadn't received boxes for (it was only my second box).  I ended up picking the Sebastian Potion 9 and then they confirmed my pick and said they were sending it out right away, but that was almost three weeks ago.  I feel like if I email them again the poor girl will lose her mind.  I think they sent me at least seven emails already.  At least I felt like they really tried hard to make it right!  I wish the rest of you had better experiences with their CS - I felt like they bent over backwards to fix a little issue even if the replacement has yet to arrive.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was missing a product in a recent box (the Lisi eyeliner) and I wasn't even going to bother contacting them because I did have a random nail polish in my box that wasn't listed on the card (a Cult Colors polish in "My favorite cool aide" which was a shimmery greyish purple I loved) and I had heard customer service horror stories on here.  I emailed them and they responded several days later that I had an incorrect card and they emailed me a photo of the correct card so I would have the product info for the polish.  They also offered to replace the eyeliner if I wrote them back and I asked if I could have a colored gel liner rather than basic black because the blurb had said it was available "in a wide range of deep colors and shimmers".  They replied that they only had black but they would gladly send me a colored liquid liner.  Then she wrote back again almost instantly and said they were all out of colored liquid liners but I was welcome to pick any other product in my box or previous boxes and they would send that instead.  I sent a list with a bunch of options (snail mask, any item from the Man Repeller box etc.) and then they wrote back yet again to say - we're so sorry - we don't have any of those left but here is a list of things we actually do have and can send out.  There were seven picks - some Glossybox brand, some others that I had heard of but hadn't received boxes for (it was only my second box).  I ended up picking the Sebastian Potion 9 and then they confirmed my pick and said they were sending it out right away, but that was almost three weeks ago.  I feel like if I email them again the poor girl will lose her mind.  I think they sent me at least seven emails already.  At least I felt like they really tried hard to make it right!  I wish the rest of you had better experiences with their CS - I felt like they bent over backwards to fix a little issue even if the replacement has yet to arrive.


 Wow, yeah, that's why I'm kinda debating whether I should bother to email or not. I've also read somewhere here as well that when they first started out, they only had 14 people working so basically there weren't enough staff to meet the 'unexpected demand'. Plus, they just had a new CEO a few months ago or something I'm kinda confused because I saw the name on GlossyMag so I don't know really. Maybe I should give it a shot?


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My glossybox info just updated too!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My glossybox info just updated too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly, highly, highly doubt she is talking about April's box.


 I did not buy the limited edition box, and idk, maybe the tracking was wrong, but I received an email saying "your box has shipped" on the 2nd (the same day as the Facebook post saying they were starting shipping) and when I clicked the tracking number, it told me it had been delivered on the 4th. Unless they accidentally shipped me the March box twice, then the April box is the only reasonable explanation


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, yeah, that's why I'm kinda debating whether I should bother to email or not. I've also read somewhere here as well that when they first started out, they only had 14 people working so basically there weren't enough staff to meet the 'unexpected demand'. Plus, they just had a new CEO a few months ago or something I'm kinda confused because I saw the name on GlossyMag so I don't know really. Maybe I should give it a shot?


 I think it is worth emailing them.  It couldn't hurt.  I've also heard that people have good luck by emailing and then direct messaging them on Facebook or posting on their wall because the person who manages the page does comment and respond that they forward stuff too their CS department.  Good luck!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woot thats what mine is showing too :]


 Just looked and mine is showing the same!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 6, 2013)

OK, I checked my dashboard and they did send me two March boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just so excited at the idea it was already April's

Also, I only intended on ordering one March box? I did cancel &amp; resubscribe in order to get cash back from Ebates, but it was at the end of last month. Can someone help me? Is there a certain time frame to order to avoid double boxes?


----------



## aricukier (Apr 6, 2013)

How do you get discounts each month? I really want this subscription service but don't want to pay 21 a month.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I checked my dashboard and they did send me two March boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 They have a weird history of sending double boxes and only charging for one.  Not everyone gets double boxes, but it does happen, and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.  I received two January boxes (in *February*, which is a whole separate issue), and I actually got them for free since I paid for January's box with Glossydots and then canceled my subscription.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey ladies! I am new to glossybox (and subscription services in general) March was my first box and I'm confused over why I still don't have any march surveys to take, why so late? is that how it normally is? Also I am excited about the spoiler this month! I thought the modelco tint was fabulous so I hope this blush can compete!!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Surveys do not usually go up before the 9th-15th of the following month.  For instance March surveys will be up sometime between the 9th-15th of April.  And since this is Glossybox even that is not certain just an average of when they have gone up in the past.  Also they will email you to let you know surveys are up (which is how people have been able to determine a time frame, as some people save the emails, like myself).

Emails regarding surveys: March 14th, Feb 12th, January 8th, Dec 6th, Nov 13th, Oct 23.



> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> I am new to glossybox (and subscription services in general) March was my first box and I'm confused over why I still don't have any march surveys to take, why so late? is that how it normally is?
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 6, 2013)

No worries, it will still take a few days before the surveys come. I am thinking we will probably get them next week.



> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> I am new to glossybox (and subscription services in general) March was my first box and I'm confused over why I still don't have any march surveys to take, why so late? is that how it normally is?
> ...


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay cool, thanks for being so informative girls!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh okay I got it, didn't realize how relaxed this company is haha, anyway thanks for being so informative girls!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey! This is a video I believe it's European's glossybox but the person speaks English. I think she lives in Germany. Kinda neat. That's their April 2013 European Glossybox. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=HsodR0Zo1oY&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHsodR0Zo1oY


----------



## Shannon28 (Apr 6, 2013)

The Zoya polish code plus ebates rebate sucked me back in for this month. I'm excited about the blush, you can never have enough of that or mascara IMO.

Excited to see what else they have this month.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 6, 2013)

> The Zoya polish code plus ebates rebate sucked me back in for this month. I'm excited about the blush, you can never have enough of that or mascara IMO. Excited to see what else they have this month.


 Zoya polish code?


----------



## Shannon28 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya polish code?


The code FUN gets you a free pretty blue Zoya polish from their beach collection. I got the code from Mysubscriptionaddiction.com.


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm usually a lurker on the boards around here, but I'm wondering if anyone is still having a problem with getting their March box. I've been assured by CS that my box will be here by this date and this date, but I still haven't gotten it yet.

This past email from them said my box would be here by the 5th. They were nice enough to add 200 glossydots to my account, but I'm to the point of saying just give me my money back... Either way, they are getting another email and probably a phone call tomorrow.

Anyone else still waiting on their box?


----------



## LadyK (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking forward to the April box but not sure if I am excited about the possibility of more blush.  I love the idea of blush but my cheeks are naturally rosy so I don't really need it.  I'm hoping for more spoilers as the month goes on.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have a weird history of sending double boxes and only charging for one.  Not everyone gets double boxes, but it does happen, and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.  I received two January boxes (in *February*, which is a whole separate issue), and I actually got them for free since I paid for January's box with Glossydots and then canceled my subscription.


 Well I'll check out my checking account to see how many times they charge me...but I will point out, when I resubscribed, I used the "Color" code, and in the second box I received an OPI nail polish. So I'm thinking they applied my resubscription as meaning I wanted a second box.

I would call &amp; complain, but really, I'm thinking about giving my mom some of the things from my second box, I liked certain products &amp; I think she will too


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  Just got off the phone with them.  They wouldn't help and weren't sympathetic (even fake sympathy).  Yikes!


You have to remember they staff CS with unpaid interns!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

So how exactly do I apply my glossydots and where do I go to make sure it was applied? Will it be under my orders?

I've been sitting here for at least an hour with the glossybox page open and it still says that my glossydots are still processing. Is that normal?


----------



## tasertag (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code FUN gets you a free pretty blue Zoya polish from their beach collection. I got the code from Mysubscriptionaddiction.com.


 

Thanks for the info. I'm not sure if I want to resub yet. Maybe if we get more spoilers.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just logged onto my Glossybox acct and saw that they listed limited box if I wanted to be informed. I entered my email address. How to find it: log onto your acct., click on the black straight lines bars (4 of them I think), that should slide out a list and roll down to the bottom of the list that says 'limited box'.


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 8, 2013)

If they need help they should hire me!  I'll work for boxes!  






I got 2 refer-a-friends last month when they did the special where we were offered an extra shadow pencil for referring, and I never got my pen.  I'm not heartbroken over it, but hey, I earned it!  Gimme my stuff!  I messaged them on Facebook and got a really sweet, friendly reply 2 days later saying they would look into it.  Then like 3-4 days after that she asked me for my email for my account so she could look into it.  That was a week ago and still no communication.  



  Maybe I'll just get a package from them.  But, anyway, they do respond through Facebook!  I got no response at all when I emailed, so I'd say give FB a shot.  They seem to take it seriously, they are always replying to comments on there, so they definitely monitor it like crazy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Apr 8, 2013)

I've already been charged for April too.  I'm really happy with my March box, so I hope this one will also be good!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

The subject line of this email said: Katie Holmesâ€™ Beauty Secret in Every GLOSSYBOX


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The subject line of this email said: Katie Holmesâ€™ Beauty Secret in Every GLOSSYBOX


I love Alterna! Totally excited! Plus I figured out how to redeem glossydots, so double yay!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The subject line of this email said: Katie Holmesâ€™ Beauty Secret in Every GLOSSYBOX


 I can't use Alterna products; allergic to them. Even though, it's hemp based product. I've also used other brand Hemp product and had way much better results than Alterna, cheaper, smells better, able to skip two days without washing hair, great for fine/lots of hair (people have told me that I have thick hair but just LOTS of hair but fine and straight hair). If it works for someone else, great.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Alterna! Totally excited! Plus I figured out how to redeem glossydots, so double yay!


 me too! im super excited! i know in her video when she became a spokesperson she mentions the bamboo and caviar line. id be thrilled with either product :]

so know we know for sure in every box is a

 blush and a alterna hair product!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 8, 2013)

i did some more snooping and i have a feeling its this: im just guessing by the way: but this product has been seen in a lot of her Alterna ads.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sitting on close to 4,000 glossydots but nothing happens after I click the redeem glossydots button. Can anyone help?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I received an Alterna item in my October Glossybox- it was the bamboo mist- great item, it makes my hair super glossy- Hoping for no repeats!!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did some more snooping and i have a feeling its this: im just guessing by the way but this product has been seen in alot of her alterna ads.
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did some more snooping and i have a feeling its this: im just guessing by the way but this product has been seen in alot of her alterna ads.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I resubbed...so I only resisted for one month. haha. I'm such a sucker...it was the zoya code that did me in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited about the blush even though I have a whole glossybox full of blushes just from subs alone...the only thing I've tried from ALterna is a shine mist, but I did like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did some more snooping and i have a feeling its this: im just guessing by the way but this product has been seen in alot of her alterna ads.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I received the Kendi Oil already, but I can't remember if it was from Glossybox or Sample Society. I hated it because it made my hair super greasy. But I also received a shine spray that smelled like Christmas trees from Alterna and that was awesome.


 A shine spray smelling like Christmas trees sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

Just used the shine spray today! Love it because it's not greasy and it actually works. It does smell a wee bit Christmas-y / plant-like lol.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kawaiiamaiai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually a lurker on the boards around here, but I'm wondering if anyone is still having a problem with getting their March box. I've been assured by CS that my box will be here by this date and this date, but I still haven't gotten it yet.
> 
> ...


 I am still waiting on a box from March. :-(


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2013)

I've liked all the Alterna products, but not enough to buy them.  It'll definitely use it, whatever it ends up being.


----------



## dbella (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the Kendi oil in a recent Sample Society box.  I like it, but I still have a practically full bottle.


----------



## zombielovrr (Apr 8, 2013)

So with the news that Alterna is going to be in this box I used my points to get a second one or so I thought? It said that next months box is free with my points. I hope they mean this month I get another free box =/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jill6358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they need help they should hire me!  I'll work for boxes!
> 
> ...


 When I didn't get my "LIPS" promo, I called and then a couple weeks later I got a package in the mail w my promo ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

I got two bottles of kendi oil and love it ^^


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So with the news that Alterna is going to be in this box I used my points to get a second one or so I thought? It said that next months box is free with my points. I hope they mean this month I get another free box =/


It will be this months! I emailed them on facebook this morning asking if I applied my points if I'd get an April box and they said yes


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I didn't get my "LIPS" promo, I called and then a couple weeks later I got a package in the mail w my promo ^^


 Hm...maybe I should check the mail for once!  I only check when I know I have a paycheck or a sub box.  LOL  Thanks!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jill6358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm...maybe I should check the mail for once!  I only check when I know I have a paycheck or a sub box.  LOL  Thanks!!


 Welcome ^^


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooo, I've never tried an Alterna product...how exciting


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 9, 2013)

D'oh! I just re-subbed, but I (against my better judgement) didn't check this thread before doing so. Could have gotten a free nail polish... :'(


----------



## zombielovrr (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It will be this months! I emailed them on facebook this morning asking if I applied my points if I'd get an April box and they said yes


 Woohoo! Thanks!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope the hair product isn't all oils.  Sigh...oil oil oil I have baby fine hair, please no oil.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the hair product isn't all oils.  Sigh...oil oil oil I have baby fine hair, please no oil.


 I have oily hair, so don't really need to add more!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm with you gals- I swear I have a 2 year supply of hair oil- definitely don't need anymore!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

So I have a dumb question. I applied my glossydots, but I don't see anything showing up in my account besides under my glossydots page it says 1000 reserved for free box. Should it show up under my orders or something?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with you gals- I swear I have a 2 year supply of hair oil- definitely don't need anymore!!


 I accidentally spilled one of my oils on the desk and just used it as furniture polish.  It sealed the surface lightly, gave the wood a nice sheen and my desk smells great!  

I might 'spill' some on my leather goods next...





 




 




 

Anyone seen any codes floating around for % off?  The nail polish code's not really exciting me, I've already got a great beach blue polish.


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting on a box from March. :-(


 Me too, they just sent it out yesterday after MUCH complaining


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have a dumb question. I applied my glossydots, but I don't see anything showing up in my account besides under my glossydots page it says 1000 reserved for free box. Should it show up under my orders or something?


When I redeemed my box that's what it said and I had no problems getting it.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have a dumb question. I applied my glossydots, but I don't see anything showing up in my account besides under my glossydots page it says 1000 reserved for free box. Should it show up under my orders or something?


 That's what happened when I applied mine. It said it was applied on April 1st. HOWEVER, I was also charged $21 on April 5th. Thus, be careful you aren't also charged! I've contacted customer service 5 times already..... sigh.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 10, 2013)

​  ​ Got this in the email, not very attractive... especially when LiSi has gotten pretty poor reviews in the products that GB has sent out.  Their products are made in China and QC's pretty non-existent there.  ​  ​


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I accidentally spilled one of my oils on the desk and just used it as furniture polish.  It sealed the surface lightly, gave the wood a nice sheen and my desk smells great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 10, 2013)

There is another way to use that oil!



 that is too funny! I am always worried about pure oil products, they don't do much to my hair but make it greasy. Don't get me wrong- a little oil won't have me panik but some of the stuff makes my hair look like back in early 2000 when girls got the gels to give their hair that 'wet look' (I hope I am not offending anyone!).



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I accidentally spilled one of my oils on the desk and just used it as furniture polish.  It sealed the surface lightly, gave the wood a nice sheen and my desk smells great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 10, 2013)

There is something I do not need. And again- no bonus for the already subscribers for not cancelling...



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​ Got this in the email, not very attractive... especially when LiSi has gotten pretty poor reviews in the products that GB has sent out.  Their products are made in China and QC's pretty non-existent there.  ​  ​


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for postinng, I will have to check this out later!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! This is a video I believe it's European's glossybox but the person speaks English. I think she lives in Germany. Kinda neat. That's their April 2013 European Glossybox.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=HsodR0Zo1oY&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHsodR0Zo1oY


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that email too!  My first thought was you can keep the LiSi gloss.


 I agree.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to purchase some makeup from the LiSi website last month because the prices were unbelievably affordable. Then you ladies told me the gloss was terrible! I saved myself 20 bucks because of your input.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was so bad they should pay you to try it lol.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 10, 2013)

I found a new spoiler for the April box but am having trouble posting it with the spoiler alert.  Any help?


----------



## LadyK (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like they might have something from Blue Print Cleanse.  The Blue Print Cleanse website has a Glossybox promo on it.  Maybe a gift certificate?


----------



## LadyK (Apr 10, 2013)

Figured it out.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was so bad they should pay you to try it lol.


 Lol! Now I'm intrigued by how bad the formula can be!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figured it out.


 Yay! It took me a while to figure out how to use the spoiler initially. It seemed to take you minutes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish they would give us extra hints, especially since it's going to be so long until we get our boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! Now I'm intrigued by how bad the formula can be!


 Don't be it was yucky!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't mind products made in China, but THAT was the worst lip gloss I've ever used. Ever.






 I wouldn't even want it for free. I feel so mean talking bad about it but I just didn't like it.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

I have mine on my trade list, unused and unopened if curiousity gets the best of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! Now I'm intrigued by how bad the formula can be!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have mine on my trade list, unused and unopened if curiousity gets the best of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahahaha! My favorite comment by far today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks!  I just figured I could save you the $7 price tag of the gloss and satisfy your curiousity/sense of adventure/contributions to science and beauty!



> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahaha! My favorite comment by far today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they might have something from Blue Print Cleanse.  The Blue Print Cleanse website has a Glossybox promo on it.  Maybe a gift certificate?
> They're doing a giveaway with Blue Print Cleanse. Its too expensive to be in the box plus they would need to send the whole cleanse.


----------



## Babs (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

If anyone is looking for a code this month, BLUE15 will save you 15% off. Enjoy! Don't forget ebates!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> If anyone is looking for a code this month, BLUE15 will save you 15% off. Enjoy! Don't forget ebates!!


 It works, thanks!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

This just showed up  on Instagram. I hope I don't get that dark bronze color, maybe that coral/pink ones


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh cool!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just showed up  on Instagram. I hope I don't get that dark bronze color, maybe that coral/pink ones


I hope I get the coraly one, but all of them are pretty, minus the bronzey one, since that looks very bronze


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 11, 2013)

Found some more info on this month's box!

http://www.examiner.com/article/glossybox-announces-april-s-theme

Looks like something called the Honest Company will be in this box. Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© is putting in a coupon too?


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found some more info on this month's box!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found some more info on this month's box!
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for finding this link!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

An excerpt from the article posted above.

"Members will receive a certified organic, completely natural lip balm from The Honest Company with their subscriptions this month."

 
I'm excited to try that brand! I will take it with a grain of salt. Sometimes those articles state things as fact, when the reality is SOME boxes get that item, not all.

I hope I do though!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just showed up  on Instagram. I hope I don't get that dark bronze color, maybe that coral/pink ones


 Really Really hoping for the top or bottom one. The other color's I would have to trade.


----------



## dbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Just remember, you can't put the Prestiche code in the coupon box.  You have to use the Voucher Redemption option.  That might be why it's not working for you.


----------



## dbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Jessica Alba owns The Honest Company.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm actually really excited about this box....I'm hoping the theme means we'll get a little bit more subdued things (and not random print nail slips that I can't ever use because I can't wear them to work)


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this box looks great- I'm actually thinking about ordering a 2nd box with my points-the only thing holding me back is that it seems that whenever ordering 2 boxes from GB, their always the same box. But then supposedly, you can't apply your points unless you have an active subscription. So does that mean when using glossydots one always ends up with 2 duplicate boxes??


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Jessica Alba owns The Honest Company.


 Thanks for letting me know about the coupon. I was confused. No wonder that Jessica owns that company that starts with 'H' since her girls are named Honor and Haven. What's the deal with 'H's??!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just showed up  on Instagram. I hope I don't get that dark bronze color, maybe that coral/pink ones


 I would be happy with any of those.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for finding this link!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soxi (Apr 12, 2013)

Similar to the instagram photo, but this was on their Facebook wall. Sounds like this is going to be a great box. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Agreeing with the others - that Lisi lipgloss is literally the worst, ever.

2. I'm pretty excited about this month!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

So can someone recap what stuff we know about please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So can someone recap what stuff we know about please?


 I believe this is the updated tally:

- TIGI blush

- Alterna product

- Honest Co. lip balm

- 2 other items

- Bonus Zoya polish with code '*FUN*'


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe this is the updated tally:
> ...


 Can you use the code to get the Zoya polish if you're a subscriber or is it only for new subscribers?


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe this is the updated tally:
> ...


 Thank you!  I was just gonna resubscribe but it looks like the site is down.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe this is the updated tally:
> ...


 Looks like its going to be a great box!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

Ladies, I just resubscribed using a new code "twenty" for 20% off!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I just resubscribed using a new code "twenty" for 20% off!


 Awesome!  Thanks, I'm pulling the trigger on a 3 month sub 



!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't forget ebates!!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I just resubscribed using a new code "twenty" for 20% off!


 Nice find!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't forget ebates!!!!


 Yup, I remembered this time!!!

I placed an order with Sephora and forgot to do the eBates thing... so I placed the exact order again through eBates so that I'd remember it next time.  I figured the act of doing that and having to bring one of the repeat orders back for refund should really remind me to check w/ eBates when making an online purchases.

Of course I forgot one more time.  So now I have two bottles of perfume I have to return...  they are going to think I have alzheimer's at the 5th Ave. Sephora..


----------



## MarineBride007 (Apr 12, 2013)

That is awesome!! I would love to use the code for the 12 month subscription. I probably should wait though. How often is there a code like this? I think I saw one a few months back. Thank you!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  Thanks, I'm pulling the trigger on a 3 month sub
> 
> ...


----------



## lisak0417 (Apr 12, 2013)

How do you unsubscribe using their website?  (I have to unsub for next month...won't be in the country.)


----------



## lisak0417 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this box looks great- I'm actually thinking about ordering a 2nd box with my points-the only thing holding me back is that it seems that whenever ordering 2 boxes from GB, their always the same box. But then supposedly, you can't apply your points unless you have an active subscription. So does that mean when using glossydots one always ends up with 2 duplicate boxes??


 I was wondering that, too!!  Anyone?


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't mind products made in China, but THAT was the worst lip gloss I've ever used. Ever.


 I got the eye liner in my Sample Society box and it was AWFUL.  Gorgeous blue color and I was soooo psyched.  It went on runny/thin and I had to do 3 coats before it looked right, and it flaked off not 2 hours later!  I made the mistake of wearing it out without testing it first (my box comes on Friday), I looked like a hot mess.  Blue flakes all under my eyes, chunks of eye liner still clinging on in patches....



  Nightmare.


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone see a verification code here??????  Since I couldn't send them a message without signing up, I attempted to slam them in a review.  And we were wondering why there were no real reviews of their products!  IT'S BECAUSE YOU CAN'T REVIEW THEM!!  I even tried to give them 1 star, still no go!  



Well played, Prestiche.  






  I'll keep my money, you keep your product, I could probably buy a Walmart brand with better quality anyway.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jill6358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so wrong! Thanks for posting this I definitely wont be buying anything from that company, very sneaky.


----------



## jams (Apr 13, 2013)

just took the plunge for a 3-month sub using the 20% off code + ebates! So excited to try glossybox!


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the code!! signed back for Apr box only. hopefully other items are as good!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok ladies, I kind of asked this before, but I don't think I got an answer. How do you unsubscribe, and resubscribe using a code, without getting billed twice for the same month? I received two March boxes, without intending to. Is there a certain time to do it? Do you wait until it is officially the new month?


----------



## klg534 (Apr 14, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the glossydots "bar" on the account page is now 6,000 glossydots for a 6 month subscription? Can you still redeem 1,000 for one box?


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine still says 1000. I didn't see anything with 6,000.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine still says 1000. I didn't see anything with 6,000.


 really?! mine looks like this. I wondered why no one else had said anything about it!


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I kind of asked this before, but I don't think I got an answer. How do you unsubscribe, and resubscribe using a code, without getting billed twice for the same month? I received two March boxes, without intending to. Is there a certain time to do it? Do you wait until it is officially the new month?


 I wait till they change the homepage advertisement to next month's box.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really?! mine looks like this. I wondered why no one else had said anything about it!


My account has the same thing. No mention of the 1000 for a free box anymore.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just checked my account its still has 1,000 glossy dots for a free box.


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 14, 2013)

I am so annoyed with myself! I forgot ebates and I re-subbed a few days ago so I also missed out on the 20% off. Le sigh lol


----------



## alliekers (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm brand new to Glossybox, just signed up a few days ago. From reading the spoilers above, it sounds like this is going to be a fun box! I wish it was the 24th already.


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really?! mine looks like this. I wondered why no one else had said anything about it!


 Did you purchase a single subscription or one thats 3, 6, or 12 months. Because I purchased a 12 month subscription (like an idiot....) and mine says exactly what yours says: With 6000 GLOSSYDots you get the next 6-MONTH PLAN subscription for free..


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you purchase a single subscription or one thats 3, 6, or 12 months. Because I purchased a 12 month subscription (like an idiot....) and mine says exactly what yours says: With 6000 GLOSSYDots you get the next 6-MONTH PLAN subscription for free..


I purchased a 6 month and now it has the 6000 option...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it would take about 5.5 years to earn a 6 month sub! It took me about 10 months to earn 1000.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wait till they change the homepage advertisement to next month's box.


 Thank you, I will remember that next time. I'm not going to bother complaining to them, I liked the modelco enough to keep the second one, and I'm giving my mom my second hair spray &amp; eyeliner.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 15, 2013)

just a heads up for any that are interested: they are curating a Mother's Day Box!

its 30 dollars and here is the email





i ended up buying it for myself. i purchased the last limited edition box they did and was really happy with it. 

also after purchasing they mention that between 5/7/13 and 5/11/13 is when it is expected to be delivered.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 15, 2013)

also surveys are up!


----------



## Soxi (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just a heads up for any that are interested: they are curating a Mother's Day Box!
> 
> ...


 Ugh...I just ordered one too. I really need to stop spending money but Glossybox always sucks me in.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also surveys are up!


 How many surveys do you have? It said there were 2 available for me, I completed one and it it says 1 next to surveys, but there are no more listed.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 15, 2013)

my surveys were up...I did one..then went back to working at work, and just logged in and none of my surveys are up anymore. ;-(


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh...I just ordered one too. I really need to stop spending money but Glossybox always sucks me in.


 i feel you! after april im putting myself on a no buy except my beauty boxes!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many surveys do you have? It said there were 2 available for me, I completed one and it it says 1 next to surveys, but there are no more listed.


 i had 6 - 5 for the products and one for the march box overall.


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 15, 2013)

I only had one survey about the overall box. I've had issues before where I wouldn't get my surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
I saw that too, but I wasn't sure if my phone wasn't cooperating or if they just didn't say what was in it.  I sort of want to know before I spend $30 on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd hate to buy it for my mom and have it be items that are of no interest to her.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that too, but I wasn't sure if my phone wasn't cooperating or if they just didn't say what was in it.  I sort of want to know before I spend $30 on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd hate to buy it for my mom and have it be items that are of no interest to her.


I'm in the same boat! I would love to see at least one product to know if my mom would like it.


----------



## wxhailey (Apr 15, 2013)

I am curious about the box as well. My mom has told me she thinks my glossybox subscription is a cool thing and that she would do it if she was my age, so I think this might be a great gift, but what the heck could be in it that differentiates it as a "mother's day box"? Moms come in all ages and styles so I'm very curious. I'll probably get it for her and then just take the products she doesn't want, as I'll use anything


----------



## mwcw (Apr 15, 2013)

Hm! Hopefully they post what's in the box (or someone finds out), as I want to get it but I have to know the contents. But my credit card is already groaning aout this...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 15, 2013)

Boo I only had one survey and it was the overall one. Hope it is just a glitch because they are loading the other surveys.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just a heads up for any that are interested: they are curating a Mother's Day Box!
> 
> ...


 Theyre doing one in Germany too. Also the theme is the same in Germany as the one in the US, wonder what they are sending.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also surveys are up!


 Thanks!


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 16, 2013)

Just signed up for GlossyBox yesterday. I'm gonna give it a month and see how I like it. It seems like overall everyone likes the box but just hates the customer service.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 16, 2013)

Shouldn't the boxes have started shipping already since it's the third week of the month?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 16, 2013)

The boxes are amazing &amp; customer service is great now too...


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shouldn't the boxes have started shipping already since it's the third week of the month?


 I think technically yes.

I never expect mine before the last week of the month.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoo hoo! This just posted on their FB page!


----------



## wxhailey (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo I only had one survey and it was the overall one. Hope it is just a glitch because they are loading the other surveys.


 Same. Only one survey for me :/

Also, @ whoever tried to do the Prestiche survey .. I got the same thing, confirming that the reviews are totally fake. I ended up caving and buying myself a present for completing my senior project - the African velvet pure shea butter - which is actually a nice product, but the pictures online are totally deceiving! The jar is TINY. I do realize that upon closer inspection, the pictures DO say that it is only 3oz, but look at that site and tell me you don't immediately assume the body butters would be a bigger container. I do love the product itself, but you can get raw shea butter so much cheaper from beauty supply stores .. which I only now realized -__-


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

I went ahead and got the Mothers Day box for my mom. Looking at the past special boxes it seems they are generally products good across the board for everyone. Not cheetah nail stickers and stuff that ALL moms won't like.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. Only one survey for me :/
> ...


 Wow, that's insane. I agree with you about raw shea butter at cheaper price at beauty supply stores AND the largest Whole Foods store as well.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and got the Mothers Day box for my mom. Looking at the past special boxes it seems they are generally products good across the board for everyone. Not cheetah nail stickers and stuff that ALL moms won't like.


 I think I'm gonna get it for my mom too. I hope this doesn't end up being a fail box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo hoo! This just posted on their FB page!


 Yay!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 16, 2013)

yaaaay!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo hoo! This just posted on their FB page!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo hoo! This just posted on their FB page!


 That's from the UK Glossybox Facebook. No word yet on the US Glossybox Facebook, but I hope they have already started shipping.

(I could tell automatically by the use of the word "dispatch" and the format of the date).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 16, 2013)

Just thought everyone would appreciate this!

I emailed GB on the 1st of the month about my limited edition box- the roller ball part of my fragrance was stuck to the cap and the product just dripped out when you inverted it. Anyway it somehow magically worked itself out after emailing them  about a week later. They never responded so I wasn't too happy about not receiving a response but I no longer really wanted to follow up. Fast forward to today after leaving class I see I got an email from GB CS, mind you it's 16 days later, saying that they were giving me 1000 glossy  dots and they apologized for the delay.

Overall, I would say not a horrible interaction with CS. I'm satisfied.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 16, 2013)

Got the email from GB today about surveys and went to my account and logged in and the other 5 were there!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

I didn't get the email but I logged in to buy the Mothers day box and saw the surveys.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 16, 2013)

And the surveys are super short!  I like how they said "this should take you approximately 3 minutes to complete."  They wer still typical GB with weird questions and a bar showing the percentage that on one I was at 86% and hit next and was done!  Lol

I do think they are listening to customers and modifying them.  And was it me or did they seem BBish?  (just the beginning not the whole thing).



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email but I logged in to buy the Mothers day box and saw the surveys.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the surveys are super short!  I like how they said "this should take you approximately 3 minutes to complete."  They wer still typical GB with weird questions and a bar showing the percentage that on one I was at 86% and hit next and was done!  Lol
> 
> I do think they are listening to customers and modifying them.  And was it me or did they seem BBish?  (just the beginning not the whole thing).


 So that's what they reminded me of, I knew the survey seemed familiar but couldn't pin point it. Im glad they were shorter because their surveys were always so tedious for me to complete.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 17, 2013)

I still don't have surveys to complete when I log in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else?


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just a heads up for any that are interested: they are curating a Mother's Day Box!
> 
> ...


 I have been unable to access the page. It shows the info &amp; picture, but no where to purchase it, it's like the bottom of the page won't load


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that's insane. I agree with you about raw shea butter at cheaper price at beauty supply stores AND the largest Whole Foods store as well.





> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. Only one survey for me :/
> ...


 Honestly, I think if your looking for body butter, you might as well just go for some from the Body shop, good product and much better value. They constantly have sales


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, Shea Terra is an amazing company with fantastic body butter and shea butters and all kinds of good stuff!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Shea Terra is an amazing company with fantastic body butter and shea butters and all kinds of good stuff!


 Yep yep I totally agree!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

STILL no word on the Glossybox Facebook about shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been unable to access the page. It shows the info &amp; picture, but no where to purchase it, it's like the bottom of the page won't load


 did you try clicking the Gift It box underneath the pictures? that's how i accessed mine to purchase it. when you click on that it should take you to the payment page.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Shea Terra is an amazing company with fantastic body butter and shea butters and all kinds of good stuff!


 Shea Terra is an amazing brand! Their shea butters smell great and work great, also they help people in Africa (they make most of their products)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have surveys to complete when I log in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else?


 I don't know if that helps but under glossy dots it said something like 'completed my serveys' and when i clicked that, my surveys showed up.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if that helps but under glossy dots it said something like 'completed my serveys' and when i clicked that, my surveys showed up.


 No, it says "Currently there are no surveys available." Thanks for the help anyway!

However, I e-mailed customer service this morning and they responded (wow!) and apologized and added 200 glossydots (!!!) to my account. Therefore, I'm not too worried about completing the surveys at this point. Especially since I don't believe they accurately count them. I find it hard to believe every single product and box has a 5-star rating!


----------



## unicorn (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm getting my first glossybox this month, but I had a question about the beauty profile and was wondering how you guys filled it out.

I checked yes to color treated hair.. but then the survey asked my NATURAL hair color? My natural color is blonde but I haven't seen that color in years. It couldnt be any less relevant to me. I'm always a redhead in some form or another, and like colors that flatter redheads. Should I just ignore the ~natural~ color part and change it to red? I reeeally dont want colors sent to me for blondes!

I found it bizarre it asked if you colored your hair, then asked your natural color rather than the color your hair actually is currently..


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting my first glossybox this month, but I had a question about the beauty profile and was wondering how you guys filled it out.
> 
> ...


 You have a good point! I don't know what you would choose but I honestly don't think it will affect you too much. The products we have received for haircare usually are not individual color specific. We had one product so far that are "safe for color treated hair" but other than that, all other haircare products are good for all hair types to use.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting my first glossybox this month, but I had a question about the beauty profile and was wondering how you guys filled it out.
> 
> ...


 I don't think they actually care about the profile


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 17, 2013)

> I don't think they actually care about the profileÂ


 I would agree with that. There isn't the product variation that BB has..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would agree with that. There isn't the product variation that BB has..


 nope there really isn't, there's usually like 10 different products or even less


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a hunch but I'm thinking that the profiles are filled out more for the beauty box's sample suppliers benefit... rather then for us.  

When we give feed back, the suppliers get an idea of the rating individual's background and they are able to tweak their product characteristics according to each market segments, be it age, type of hair or color preference.

They were probably boilerplate questions that only took so much into consideration... 

It might have been presented and started as way of customizing the boxes in both BB and GB but I imagine the sheer number of the subscriptions has made that truly difficult.  So they come close to matching the profiles from time to time but it's more then obvious that the profiles are a very very loose referencing point.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have surveys to complete when I log in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else?


 Mine finally updated yesterday, before that I only had 1. I would say if you do not have them by tomorrow, to either email them or call to see what's up.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

They posted the contents of the Mother's Day box on Facebook! It looks like a great box. I wish I could get it for myself but I don't need $50 worth of Glossyboxes! I did order it for my mom. I don't have time to post the pic but I'm sure someone else will do it.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Let's see if this link works. It's the LIMITED EDITION Mother's Day box. NOT the normal monthly box. This box is $30.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=459098527491985&amp;set=a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Let's see if this link works. It's the LIMITED EDITION Mother's Day box. NOT the normal monthly box. This box is $30. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=459098527491985&amp;set=a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739&amp;type=1&amp;theater Â


 That link doesn't work and I'm on their FB page as well and don't see the contents for Mother's Day Box.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That link doesn't work and I'm on their FB page as well and don't see the contents for Mother's Day Box.


 For some reason, GB decided to delete the Spoilers. I'm attaching the photo of the spoilers that someone else managed to save and post on the GB's Mother's Day box thread.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's the link to the thread for the Mother's Day box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134504/mothers-day-glossybox


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, GB decided to delete the Spoilers. I'm attaching the photo of the spoilers that someone else managed to save and post on the GB's Mother's Day box thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## wxhailey (Apr 18, 2013)

Spoilers are back! Got them in an email just now. Looks like they added some sort of oil something.

Mother's Day Box




Edit: the picture didn't show up the first time


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers are back! Got them in an email just now. Looks like they added some sort of oil something.
> 
> ...


That is the limited edition Mother's Day box. It's going to be epic. I hope the monthly box is somewhere near that good.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I guess a lot of us will get our boxes in May.





Thankfully I have several sub services to keep me entertained until then.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess a lot of us will get our boxes in May.
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2013)

The Mother's Day box looks great- I'm not going to be getting it though- I never thought Id say this but I'm getting a little sub'd out... Is there something wrong with me?!?!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 What I read is : blablabla.. we are late again ..blablabla... don't count on the boxes too soon.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I read is : blablabla.. we are late again ..blablabla... don't count on the boxes too soon.


LMAO, this just made my day!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 18, 2013)

wow that sucks they are late again. no surprise though.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Mother's Day box looks great- I'm not going to be getting it though- I never thought Id say this but I'm getting a little sub'd out... Is there something wrong with me?!?!


 Oh me too.  I am contemplating canceling everything for a few months to get through my stuff,  But I don't know if I can pull the trigger and do it.  I just bought the Mother's Day box and the Allure Beauty box is avail next week.  Combined with the subs, I'm drowning.... Some subs are gonna get the boot--that's my April 18th resolution!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 lol as usual XD


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> wow that sucks they are late again. no surprise though.Â


 That means we'll get 2 May boxes!!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That means we'll get 2 May boxes!!


 Unless the May boxes are also late and show up in June!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Mother's Day box looks great- I'm not going to be getting it though- I never thought Id say this but I'm getting a little sub'd out... Is there something wrong with me?!?!


 Oh no! you must have a fever or something lol you can never have too many subs.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I read is : blablabla.. we are late again ..blablabla... don't count on the boxes too soon.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Mother's Day box looks great- I'm not going to be getting it though- I never thought Id say this but I'm getting a little sub'd out... Is there something wrong with me?!?!


 I'm in the same boat, I swore to not re-sub, but last week I caved and got another 3 months with GB (for 205 off!).  I've got enough products for 2-3 years now.  

Other thought I've been kicking around is taking  a handful of my least favorites and orphans from my trade list and donating them to a women's shelter for prizes for their Bingo night.... set-up boxes so that each lady can pick what they like, one from the deluxe sample box and one from the foil box.  

The ladies there probably don't have much on them and could easily use a little Sample Box Love!!  

Then... I can sub on without feeling like a hoarder!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 18, 2013)

There is a disclaimer now on the photos of the Mother's Day box that says "All products except the nail polish are deluxe sized."  I'm not sure that is worth the $30 price tag for me.  I have tried both of the makeup products before and the samples I received were from department stores or beauty stores and while they weren't teeny tiny they weren't anywhere near full sized.  I didn't see anything that was very "mom" oriented about it.  

I'm glad I didn't bite when I saw it first posted - I thought it was going to be a makeup centered box since it said "We spoke to beauty expert and new mom Polly Blitzer about _what every mother needs in her makeup bag..."_  and that it might be a great gift for my mother in law who has recently expressed interest in learning more about makeup, but there is an awful lot of hair care in this box that I can't imagine being in a makeup bag unless your mom was traveling or showering at the gym a lot.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a disclaimer now on the photos of the Mother's Day box that says "All products except the nail polish are deluxe sized."  I'm not sure that is worth the $30 price tag for me.  I have tried both of the makeup products before and the samples I received were from department stores or beauty stores and while they weren't teeny tiny they weren't anywhere near full sized.  I didn't see anything that was very "mom" oriented about it.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't bite when I saw it first posted - I thought it was going to be a makeup centered box since it said "We spoke to beauty expert and new mom Polly Blitzer about _what every mother needs in her makeup bag..."_  and that it might be a great gift for my mother in law who has recently expressed interest in learning more about makeup, but there is an awful lot of hair care in this box that I can't imagine being in a makeup bag unless your mom was traveling or showering at the gym a lot.


 I agree. There's just so much hair care products in this Mother's Day box. I'm all hair-cared out lol. I already pulled the trigger and bought the box today before realizing that basically everything is deluxe sample sized. I was really hoping that the Benetint was full-sized. I figured since we all spent $21 for the Man Repeller box which had both a full-sized lipstick AND a full-sized nail polish, that for $30, the Benetint was going to be full-sized for sure. Don't get me wrong. I am still excited for this box, but I don't think it's worth $30. Maybe $25-27 but definitely not $30.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

See I think it's a great box for my mom. She has color treated hair (shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair -check), dry hair (hair oil check), loves fingernail polish (check), wears blush (benetint check), mascara (big check, she'll love this), by Terry Creme De Rose Nutri-Lift cream (HUGE check), and the Aveda Stress Fix body lotion (triple check- thyroid issue makes her dry).

I seriously couldn't have put together a better box for my mom!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. There's just so much hair care products in this Mother's Day box. I'm all hair-cared out lol. I already pulled the trigger and bought the box today before realizing that basically everything is deluxe sample sized. I was really hoping that the Benetint was full-sized. I figured since we all spent $21 for the Man Repeller box which had both a full-sized lipstick AND a full-sized nail polish, that for $30, the Benetint was going to be full-sized for sure. Don't get me wrong. I am still excited for this box, but I don't think it's worth $30. Maybe $25-27 but definitely not $30.


 I thought the same exact thing about the Benetint!  Looking at the other special edition boxes and seeing the full sizes that were in those I thought that it was a no-brainer that there would be at least two to three full sized products.  I had hopes that the mascara was full sized too.  This month's box advertises a full size product with a $22 value as a draw and it is your standard $21 box (less if you were a smart cookie and used the codes and the Ebates, but unfortunately I forgot again).  There was even a code to get a full size Zoya nail polish which would've been pretty comparable (if not better than) the Essie Nail Polish in the Mother's Day box.  

Oh well.  That $30 was already promised to Wantable anyway.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See I think it's a great box for my mom. She has color treated hair (shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair -check), dry hair (hair oil check), loves fingernail polish (check), wears blush (benetint check), mascara (big check, she'll love this), by Terry Creme De Rose Nutri-Lift cream (HUGE check), and the Aveda Stress Fix body lotion (triple check- thyroid issue makes her dry).
> 
> I seriously couldn't have put together a better box for my mom!


 My mom is in her mid-60s and she dyes her hair all the time to combat her white hairs. She wouldn't like anything in this box. However, I plan on giving her the shampoo/conditioner combo since it is for color treated hair. I might also give her the Terry Creme De Rose cream since it is for mature skin. The rest I'm keeping for myself even though I'm not a mother. It is such a hip and trendy box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know if everyone will be receiving that orange shade of nail polish in their boxes? I wonder if there are other color variations. My mom will definitely not sport an orange nail color. But I can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a feeling I'm just going to get my mother flowers again this year. That's what I get for having a very picky mom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See I think it's a great box for my mom. She has color treated hair (shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair -check), dry hair (hair oil check), loves fingernail polish (check), wears blush (benetint check), mascara (big check, she'll love this), by Terry Creme De Rose Nutri-Lift cream (HUGE check), and the Aveda Stress Fix body lotion (triple check- thyroid issue makes her dry).
> 
> I seriously couldn't have put together a better box for my mom!


 That's great!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought the same exact thing about the Benetint!  Looking at the other special edition boxes and seeing the full sizes that were in those I thought that it was a no-brainer that there would be at least two to three full sized products.  I had hopes that the mascara was full sized too.  This month's box advertises a full size product with a $22 value as a draw and it is your standard $21 box (less if you were a smart cookie and used the codes and the Ebates, but unfortunately I forgot again).  There was even a code to get a full size Zoya nail polish which would've been pretty comparable (if not better than) the Essie Nail Polish in the Mother's Day box.
> ...


 I agree with everything you just said!

I've been planning to buy a new Benetint for over a month now. I thought that I could just use the ModelCo Cheek and Lip tint as a substitute but I don't like how it looks on me so now it is just chilling on my dresser waiting for use. When I saw this Mother's Day box and it had the Benetint, I jumped on it immediately because I assumed it would be a full size because of the $30 price tag we'd be paying. I am hoping it's the 0.13 ounce sample size version. I can at least use that for 3-4 weeks.

I need to get on that ebates website. I have never heard of it until I read the MUT forums. Saving a few dollars a month adds up big-time!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everything you just said!
> 
> ...


 I hope for you that it is the larger size too.  (Like the size of that company's other tinted product in the birthday kit from Sephora).  There is a sample of it that's attached to a card that is even smaller than the .13oz size - it came in a subscription box last year, I just can't remember which one.  NYC used to make a gel tint that was comparable in color that I loved - I even bought a few extra when I heard they were discontinuing it.  It tasted better as a lip product than Benetint.  The ModelCo kind isn't too bad but it isn't that lovely berry color.  I like the ModelCo as a lip tint alot.  Watch the Ulta website for their 4 hour deals.  They haven't featured that company in awhile and when they do there is usually a sample pack that has multiple items that you can get free with any $35 purchase.  One is almost always Benetint or Posietint.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmm, looks like I'm gonna have to take back what I said - not going to buy this one! (my credit card sighs with relief.)


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Watch the Ulta website for their 4 hour deals.


 Where does Ulta post their 4 hour deals, please?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm on ulta email list- I get 4 hour email deals maybe once a week or so. Just subscribe to their emails


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Mine finally updated yesterday, before that I only had 1. I would say if you do not have them by tomorrow, to either email them or call to see what's up.


 Mine said zero surveys initially then I went to surveys and back to home and I saw the bubble at the top refreshed to say 6 surveys. When I clicked that, there they were...weird...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a disclaimer now on the photos of the Mother's Day box that says "All products except the nail polish are deluxe sized."  I'm not sure that is worth the $30 price tag for me.  I have tried both of the makeup products before and the samples I received were from department stores or beauty stores and while they weren't teeny tiny they weren't anywhere near full sized.  I didn't see anything that was very "mom" oriented about it.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't bite when I saw it first posted - I thought it was going to be a makeup centered box since it said "We spoke to beauty expert and new mom Polly Blitzer about _what every mother needs in her makeup bag..."_  and that it might be a great gift for my mother in law who has recently expressed interest in learning more about makeup, but there is an awful lot of hair care in this box that I can't imagine being in a makeup bag unless your mom was traveling or showering at the gym a lot.


 Glad I'm not the only one who isn't overly excited by this box.  It's better suited for my sister, than my mom.  And her b-day is coming up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 19, 2013)

Any idea why the glossy box mom's day box doesn't show the BeneTint anymore


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 19, 2013)

Blech, I'm getting irritated with these changes on the box.  I already ordered mine but should have known better.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any idea why the glossy box mom's day box doesn't show the BeneTint anymore


 Honestly, that creme de rose by Terry is NOT really for mature skin. I'm in my mid 30's. I just started using rose based products for a couple of years and it greatly improved my skin's sensitivity that it was able to recover and replenish.  French women have been using rose distilled water since they were in teens as part of their skincare routine. It's always best to apply at night time, so when you wake up, you get that fresh, glow, "I slept so well" look without needing eye creams, anti-puffy eye stuff to combat circles, etc. Trust me on this. I've been using Fresh Rose Mask. Its worth $55 a jar because I applied thinly on my cleansed face and slept on it. The instruction said rinse off after 40 mins. Nope, it's not heavy at all. It's water based. Your skin is made up 98% of water. It's like watering your plants. I hope to get this (I kinda hinted it to my mom/hubby to get me this for my Mother's day gift


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

they just re changed it to show what the sizes look like too. the oil and mascara are pretty good sizes. the terry and aveda are in smaller tubes but still a good size. and no benefit like someone else mentioned.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 19, 2013)

Man that new picture seems crummy without the Benefit!



> Where does Ulta post their 4 hour deals, please?


 If you sign up for the emails they run special 4 hour sales on the website. The last one was yesterday or the day before - it was Philosophy - a raspberry lip gloss, a 1 oz. Purity face wash and a small tube of Hope in a Jar. The nice thing is that you don't have to buy $35 of that brand's products to get it. If you really want to try something and need to replenish your kit anyway you can find new things. It's really nice when they do it with pricey skincare too - they've featured Strivectin &amp; Peter Thomas Roth as well as makeup brands like Tarte recently. It usually ends at 2pm but I think it is Pacific time zone.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah it just got updated AGAIN! i cancelled - they put in an item that we had already sampled in a past box. no thanks.

they took out the Aveda and put in the Model Co Tint product.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> yeah it just got updated AGAIN! i cancelled - they put in an item that we had already sampled in a past box. no thanks. they took out the Aveda and put in the Model Co Tint product.


 Maybe they ran out and have to substitute with something else? That's kinda shame.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> yeah it just got updated AGAIN! i cancelled - they put in an item that we had already sampled in a past box. no thanks. they took out the Aveda and put in the Model Co Tint product.


 Maybe they ran out and have to substitute with something else? That's kinda shame.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it just got updated AGAIN! i cancelled - they put in an item that we had already sampled in a past box. no thanks.
> 
> they took out the Aveda and put in the Model Co Tint product.


 Wow! Do they think no one will notice/care? I was definitely tempted a few days ago, and I'm glad work distracted me enough to delay purchasing this box.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they ran out and have to substitute with something else? That's kinda shame.


 


> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! Do they think no one will notice/care? I was definitely tempted a few days ago, and I'm glad work distracted me enough to delay purchasing this box.


 
yeah its a total let down. i was loving the very original box - thats what made me sign up. even if it was deluxe size. i love essie and could have had a great use out of it. but now they put in a sample that was already tried from a past box and removed an item.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it just got updated AGAIN! i cancelled - they put in an item that we had already sampled in a past box. no thanks.
> 
> they took out the Aveda and put in the Model Co Tint product.


 What the hell is going on over there? I want the original box they promoted!!!!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell is going on over there? I want the original box they promoted!!!!


 me too! i sent them a nice email just saying i want to cancel my order due to them adding in the product i already sampled. hopefully theyll get back to me say JUST KIDDING or something LOL.


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell is going on over there? I want the original box they promoted!!!!


 I called and canceled...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 19, 2013)

>


 It's not a delay if it's a monthly reoccurrence. My box came early/on time once since I subscribed in May 2012.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 19, 2013)

I called (answered on the first ring!) and cancelled the Mothers day box. I wanted the Benetint, I will just use the 30 bucks and a full size...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell is going on over there? I want the original box they promoted!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! Do they think no one will notice/care? I was definitely tempted a few days ago, and I'm glad work distracted me enough to delay purchasing this box.


My thoughts exactly. That's pretty sneaky, even if they DID run out of a particular product. I mean, why bother showing what's in the box and having people order it if you might not possible even GET the specific items you ordered it for?


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 19, 2013)

Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



saw this on Le MÃ©tier Facebook.. Possible April spoiler??


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 19, 2013)

I think you may be right! Also, glossybox is so weird. They have a quality product, their execution is wonky


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

So I see: (SPOILER ALERT)

Honest Organic Lip Balm in Purely Simple
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves Texture Mist
Wash With Joe Bodywash (Coffee Mint)
Tigi Glow Blush
Bvlgari...something...looks like a mask???

Plus the Le Metier sample


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

> Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am so excited about this. I can't wait until it comes even if it's late.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 19, 2013)

haha man you guys are good...any idea when we'll actually get the boxes? My status is still pending...I guess they are always super slow. I got a bit spoiled last month because I actually got the March box in March


----------



## lovepink (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought when I logged in earlier this week to do my surveys it had stated the boxes were shipping 4/24/13 but I just logged in and it just states "pending" which in my opinion means they are probably shipping late.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's a real box!!!
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

wow i love that box and it for sure has to be it! the

katie holmes alterna bamboo spray is in, the tigi blush we knew about from the emails, the gift cert from the le metier de beute we found.

  and also the card read's the title Work That Beauty.
that is for sure the box.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

Didn't they already give out the Le Metier in the Man Repeller box? I can't really complain because I loved it, but I'm still not going to pay $150 for it.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't they already give out the Le Metier in the Man Repeller box? I can't really complain because I loved it, but I'm still not going to pay $150 for it.


I THINK this is a different product. The package looks to be smaller than the Man Repeller moisturizer. I loved that stuff  but no way I can pay that much for moisturizer!

ETA: It's the Replenishing Daily Solution is that the same thing we got in the other box? I don't remember.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 20, 2013)

Just checked the sample from GB MR box it is the Replenishing Daily Solution SPF 30 0.10 oz 3ml



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I THINK this is a different product. The package looks to be smaller than the Man Repeller moisturizer. I loved that stuff  but no way I can pay that much for moisturizer!
> 
> ETA: It's the Replenishing Daily Solution is that the same thing we got in the other box? I don't remember.


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 20, 2013)

Also read online about a Limited Edition Eco-friendly Earth Day Glossybox. Does anyone know if this is current or from a previous year?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The set includes Caldrea Body Oil, Alessandro International Pedix Heel Rescue Balm, Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sun Stick SPF 30, Davines Nounou Pak Nourishing Repairing Mask, and Heartland Fragrance Loofa Soap http://www.elle.com/news/beauty-makeup/glossybox-the-james-hotel-eco-friendly-boxes?src=soc_fcbks


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also read online about a Limited Edition Eco-friendly Earth Day Glossybox. Does anyone know if this is current or from a previous year?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked the sample from GB MR box it is the Replenishing Daily Solution SPF 30 0.10 oz 3ml


Thanks for checking! That's very exciting! I loved that stuff. This looks to be a much smaller foil packet though.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also read online about a Limited Edition Eco-friendly Earth Day Glossybox. Does anyone know if this is current or from a previous year?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> This definitely isn't from last year because the first GB went out in May to a lucky few and launched officially in June so they weren't around for Earth Day.Â  It couldÂ  be another country, but we've had a couple of those items in past GBs.


 Close but not quite. The preview was in April. The official launch was on May 10th, and my box that month shipped on May 25th.


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 20, 2013)

> This definitely isn't from last year because the first GB went out in May to a lucky few and launched officially in June so they weren't around for Earth Day.Â  It couldÂ  be another country, but we've had a couple of those items in past GBs.


 I'm thinking its a US box since it is a collaboration with St.James Hotel and will be made available to their hotel guests in Miami, NY &amp; Chicago locations. Just surprised they have both the Mothers Day Box and the Earth Day Box out t the same time.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 20, 2013)

No problem!  The only reason mine is still around is I am trying to use up my older foils first.  This will be my next one to use and if the one we get this month is the same I will combine them in a jar!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for checking! That's very exciting! I loved that stuff. This looks to be a much smaller foil packet though.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't they already give out the Le Metier in the Man Repeller box? I can't really complain because I loved it, but I'm still not going to pay $150 for it.


 It is, I just checked the second sample I received that I've been hanging onto, because it's amazing and I've been using the first sample super sparingly.

The packet looks to be the same size as the ones they sent in January. As to how much is actually in the packet, that's anyone's guess.

Also, if you go to their site, they have this link up already: http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/glossybox-lmdb?dev=1

I don't know if the code is active yet. If I break down and splurge on this, it's going to be one expensive, early b-day present. I still can't quite justify spending that much money on one thing, even if it is amazing.

ETA: This gem is on their Instagram, looks like the sample is the same size as the Man Repeller packet


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 20, 2013)

i actually really liked the metier de beaute sample in the january box - the product is super nice but i dont have the cash to pay for the item in full size haha. im excited for this box though. those spoiler pictures make me so excited!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 20, 2013)

Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't they already give out the Le Metier in the Man Repeller box? I can't really complain because I loved it, but I'm still not going to pay $150 for it.
Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i actually really liked the metier de beaute sample in the january box - the product is super nice but i dont have the cash to pay for the item in full size haha. im excited for this box though. those spoiler pictures make me so excited! 
Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is, I just checked the second sample I received that I've been hanging onto, because it's amazing and I've been using the first sample super sparingly.

The packet looks to be the same size as the ones they sent in January. As to how much is actually in the packet, that's anyone's guess.

Also, if you go to their site, they have this link up already: http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/glossybox-lmdb?dev=1

I don't know if the code is active yet. If I break down and splurge on this, it's going to be one expensive, early b-day present. I still can't quite justify spending that much money on one thing, even if it is amazing.

ETA: This gem is on their Instagram, looks like the sample is the same size as the Man Repeller packet








 




 
Would you mind sharing why you think metier de beaute is top-notch ?  I haven't used it yet, same reason as 'lovepink', but I'm really curious about it since I've seen raves about it on the MUT!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is, I just checked the second sample I received that I've been hanging onto, because it's amazing and I've been using the first sample super sparingly.
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Possible April spoiler?? Haven't seen this on MUT but apologize if it is a double post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm on ulta email list- I get 4 hour email deals maybe once a week or so. Just subscribe to their emails


Thank you shauna999 and mjreynolds32 for the information!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2013)

Spoiler looks great- I'm looking forward to this box!!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it. I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!



They replaced the roller ball and sent me my free nail polish plus a model co lipgloss lipstick combo thing. With a hand written note!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it.
> 
> I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!
> ...


 That's really nice of GB - enjoy your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it.
> 
> I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!
> ...


 Wow that's really nice of them.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 21, 2013)

The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

sorry double post


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.


  
LOL i agree. I thought the sample was really nice but in no way would i spend that kind of money.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it.
> 
> I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!
> ...


 wow nice!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL i agree. I thought the sample was really nice but in no way would i spend that kind of money.


Agreed! It would need to be a face lift in a bottle to spend that kind of money! BUT I will happily use the samples when they come my way.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.


YES!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.






yes!!!!


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it.
> 
> I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The  Le Metier costs a small fortune and imo is no better than a $20 drug store moisture cream.  What a gimmick!  So many companies depend on people thinking more expensive must mean better.  For $200 I expect my dry skin to magically become un-dry forever and to look 10 years younger within hours.  It also should apply itself, give me a massage, bring me a glass of wine, a nice, warm throw and a foot stool.


 

 I'd like to add, hand delivered by a Clive Owen ringer (or your choice of face cream _applicator_), who will then proceed to administer the said massage, glass of wine and then apply the LMdB with semi-rough manly hands! Sorry to stray, I couldn't resist, just finished watching a movie starring Clive.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh AMEN TO THIS....I'll pick Hugh Jackman...yes, yes I think so


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow I just saw Glossybox's UK April box. It looks freaking amazing...I'm so jealous!


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 22, 2013)

If you guys are looking for a really good face lotion this stuff is amazing: http://www.amazon.com/St-Ives-Moisturizer-Timeless-Collagen/dp/B000UVZU1S

Quite honestly I think it's even better than la mer and its 4.67 for 10 oz. (Can't beat that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you guys are looking for a really good face lotion this stuff is amazing: http://www.amazon.com/St-Ives-Moisturizer-Timeless-Collagen/dp/B000UVZU1S
> 
> Quite honestly I think it's even better than la mer and its 4.67 for 10 oz. (Can't beat that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 What?!?  How can something with a price tag of less then $5 be any good!  I am so brain-washed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....  

As soon as I make a dent on my small stockpile of deluxe skin care I'll give the St. Ive's a try!  Thanks SJ!!


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So like a week ago I told you guys about how GB sent me 1000 points for a late response to an email about a broken roller ball- well that wasn't the end of it.
> 
> I came home from happy hour Friday to a little white package from GB!
> ...


 I got a similar surprise on Friday.  I had used the SPRING code when I ordered my limited edition box but hadn't gotten the nail polish.  I finally got it sent to me (after many emails), but I also got another bottle of the flirty little secret.  I was thrilled with the surprise because I loved the smell of it on me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had never heard of flirty little secret &amp; I absolutly luv the scent!!  I find myself passing up my coveted Flowerbomb for it!!


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

> I had never heard of flirty little secret &amp; I absolutly luv the scent!!Â  I find myself passing up my coveted Flowerbomb for it!!


 I find myself reaching for it often too. I get compliments on it when I do wear it- which is weird because it seems so subtle to me.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had never heard of flirty little secret &amp; I absolutly luv the scent!!  I find myself passing up my coveted Flowerbomb for it!!


I really like. Unfortunately, so do my dogs. They won't leave me alone until they are satisfied they have licked it all off.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 22, 2013)

YES!!!!  You are obviously a brilliant woman.



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add, hand delivered by a Clive Owen ringer (or your choice of face cream _applicator_), who will then proceed to administer the said massage, glass of wine and then apply the LMdB with semi-rough manly hands! Sorry to stray, I couldn't resist, just finished watching a movie starring Clive.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like. Unfortunately, so do my dogs. They won't leave me alone until they are satisfied they have licked it all off.


 This is very funny!  I've had friend's dog's do the same thing with hand lotion when they pick up a scent that they like, they'll just lick my hands until they are covered with dog 'moisturizer'.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!!!  You are obviously a brilliant woman.







 




 



... from one stealthy genius to another!! 





On a tangent, Allure's "Summer Essentials goes on sale tomorrow noon.  3 nail polishes, lots of hair stuff and a few other varieties to round it off.  It's a little heavy on the hair products though I think...  I've got waaay too much products but there might be MUT folks that would dig it!

Has anyone tried the BCBG Bon Chic?  I'm a sucker for new scents!

http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/april2013/index.html


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 22, 2013)

"On a tangent, Allure's "Summer Essentials goes on sale tomorrow noon.  3 nail polishes, lots of hair stuff and a few other varieties to round it off.  It's a little heavy on the hair products though I think...  I've got waaay too much products but there might be MUT folks that would dig it!

Has anyone tried the BCBG Bon Chic?  I'm a sucker for new scents!

http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/april2013/index.html"

(I didn't quote this the first time)

I didn't know about this until you posted it...My question is, it says " *Plus shipping and handling." And yet, I can't find anything that says the price prior to shipping and handling.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree about the Allure box and I'm passing on it this time for that reason.
> ...


 Here's a blurb from Elle on the Earth Day box.  I'm curious about one or two item too, but not enough to get the box.  

"The eco-friendly products in the set include Caldrea Body Oil, Alessandro International Pedix Heel Rescue Balm, Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sun Stick SPF 30, Davines Nounou Pak Nourishing Repairing Mask, and Heartland Fragrance Loofa Soap."


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "On a tangent, Allure's "Summer Essentials goes on sale tomorrow noon.  3 nail polishes, lots of hair stuff and a few other varieties to round it off.  It's a little heavy on the hair products though I think...  I've got waaay too much products but there might be MUT folks that would dig it!
> 
> ...


  I can't find any information on it either, but the boxes usually run between $40 to $50 and shipping maybe $12?  Maybe call Allure or  post the question on their FB before the sale starts at noon tomorrow.  Good luck!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find any information on it either, but the boxes usually run between $40 to $50 and shipping maybe $12?  Maybe call Allure or  post the question on their FB before the sale starts at noon tomorrow.  Good luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The email I got said $39.99 then I think shipping is $10 so it's around $50.


 Well I do think that's a good value, but after looking at it a few times I'm deciding against. I don't need all that on top of my current stockpile of hair &amp; face products!

Although I would like the Butter London &amp; the perfume. But I haven't even smelled that perfume before, so eh.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's a blurb from Elle on the Earth Day box.  I'm curious about one or two item too, but not enough to get the box.
> ...


----------



## Brittann (Apr 23, 2013)

When are they shipping out the April boxes? Has anyone gotten their box yet? I haven't received any shipping emails or anything...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When are they shipping out the April boxes? Has anyone gotten their box yet? I haven't received any shipping emails or anything...


You never know lol....supposedly this week, but they could push it back again!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When are they shipping out the April boxes? Has anyone gotten their box yet? I haven't received any shipping emails or anything...


 I thought...way back when, I saw something about April 24th being the date for shipping.  In my mind they've got until April 30th


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought...way back when, I saw something about April 24th being the date for shipping.  In my mind they've got until April 30th


 




I think their business process needs streamlining.  They've been consistently late with it, usually we receive it by the 4th week of the month

or the 1st of the following...

Which proves they are quite capable of consistency, they just need to up their chain of events in 1)advertising, 2)procurement and the 3)final fulfillment by one week and it'll all be according to proper expectations! 

Problems solved, that one's free GB!!  Next one will cost you a drink, preferably with the pictured requirements...


----------



## caitlinycordero (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry this is random, but do any of you know the process on redeeming glossydots?  I have enough for a free box, but I can't figure it out with their website!  Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

Seems like they are late on shipping here in Germany too. I usually get my box by Monday and nothing yet.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 23, 2013)

> I think their business process needs streamlining. Â They've been consistently late with it, usually we receive it by the 4th week of the month or the 1st of the following... Which proves they are quite capable of consistency, they just need to up their chain of events in 1)advertising, 2)procurement and the 3)final fulfillment by one week and it'll all be according to proper expectations!Â  Problems solved, that one's free GB!! Â Next one will cost you a drink, preferably with the pictured requirements...


 I also can't help but think- as much as I like their limited edition boxes. Why not get the monthly sub running smoothly and then add more commitments. They have two limited edition boxes but yet they haven't shipped their bread and butter monthly sub boxes. I don't know it just seems backwards.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also can't help but think- as much as I like their limited edition boxes. Why not get the monthly sub running smoothly and then add more commitments. They have two limited edition boxes but yet they haven't shipped their bread and butter monthly sub boxes. I don't know it just seems backwards.







  It gives the perception that their ambition is stronger then their competence... their execution isn't in-step with their conceptualization.  

But you know, I've never ran a sampling program, so I don't really know the business environment they are facing.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 23, 2013)

just checked their facebook page and they started shipping out boxes and will be doing so all week. here is to another box in the next month! LOL. 





"Wondering what's happening at GLOSSYBOX HQ? We're in the middle of our shipping process &amp; tracking numbers will be out soon! Stay tuned for more details!"

edited to add picture.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

If you want a whole new appreciation for  sub services read the Red Carpet Box thread and Posh Pod thread. Holy cow I'm just glad we get our boxes with real products and not counterfeit products from eBay!

It makes you grateful for how smoothly these major sub companies do it! They have hiccups occasionally, but NOTHING like what's in those threads!!!!





I'm excited to get my box. It's been so long though I don't remember the spoilers!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want a whole new appreciation for  sub services read the Red Carpet Box thread and Posh Pod thread. Holy cow I'm just glad we get our boxes with real products and not counterfeit products from eBay!
> 
> ...


 You do drive home a good point! 





 




 




 

Just read a few posts from RCB, it's like the Jerry Springer of talk shows... a sickly feeling while reading it but compelled to continue in search of greater lows or a ray of sunshine.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want a whole new appreciation for  sub services read the Red Carpet Box thread and Posh Pod thread. Holy cow I'm just glad we get our boxes with real products and not counterfeit products from eBay!
> 
> ...


 oh my god yes. i read the entire Red Carpet Box a couple weeks back and I was gobsmacked. the Posh Pod one is insane too. LOL. 

but I am excited they started shipping cause the spoilers were pretty damn good this month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my god yes. i read the entire Red Carpet Box a couple weeks back and I was gobsmacked. the Posh Pod one is insane too. LOL.
> 
> but I am excited they started shipping cause the spoilers were pretty damn good this month.


 I think I might need to read those threads


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might need to read those threads


You DEFINITELY need to read those threads! It will take days though. It's totally worth the time.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 24, 2013)

have they shipped our boxes? May is coming...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have they shipped our boxes? May is coming...


Shipping process has started. They posted a picture on FB yesterday of the boxes starting to go out.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 24, 2013)

AND the fact that today is April 24th (I put down a reminder on my calendar to expect my Glossybox) that we ALL should be getting glossy boxes TODAY! LOLOLOL


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AND the fact that today is April 24th (I put down a reminder on my calendar to expect my Glossybox) that we ALL should be getting glossy boxes TODAY! LOLOLOL


 I know - I just checked my dashboard and its says nothing now.


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got this email so I canceled  I haven't even opened that Model Co cheek tint from the other box ​ 
  

















HOW IT WORKS
THE BOX
MOTHER'S DAY BOX
BRANDS
SUBSCRIBE
GIFT
MAGAZINE


















If you no longer wish to receive information on products or current offers,
you may unsubscribe from our newsletters here.
*Contact: *
For further questions, please contact our customer care service. 
Mail: [email protected]| Twitter: glossyboxushelp| Phone: 855-738-1140|
Beauty Trend USA Inc|64 W 3rd Street Suite 205|New York, NY 10012|www.glossybox.com


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 24, 2013)

So I have 1,650 Glossydots and my subscription just ended and I want to apply 1,000 of them towards a free May box. I have emailed Glossybox 3 times to no avail. I finally sent a message to their Facebook account and got this response:

Hi Katie,
We are so sorry for your frustration! Unfortunately, you cannot apply GLOSSYDOTS toward the May box, it automatically generates a duplicate box for the same month, that is just how our system is set up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry about that

xx
Jacqueline

When I asked why I can't apply them to get a new box and what am I supposed to do with them this was the next response I got:

You can redeem them to receive the April Box. Please contact customer service at [email protected] That is the department that will be able to assist you in redeeming them. I have already forwarded your name along to them.

So has anyone come across this, where they went to use their Glossydots and were only able to get a duplicate box for the month instead of using them towards the next month's box? What if I don't redeem them until May - then what? Gahhh this is so annoying!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might need to read those threads


 haha I just got myself a pack of peanut mnms and still have some break time. Let the reading begin!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh for the love of beauty boxes!!!  Why do they even bother?  Two special boxes on the offer and no monthly box in sight..

Hey we got this... no it's this... wait it's now this... sure, this is quite amazing...



  What are you GB, a hyper-active 3 year old?

Was it always $30 or did they drop it from $35 to make up for the multiple advertisement flops?



> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email so I canceled  I haven't even opened that Model Co cheek tint from the other box ​
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have 1,650 Glossydots and my subscription just ended and I want to apply 1,000 of them towards a free May box. I have emailed Glossybox 3 times to no avail. I finally sent a message to their Facebook account and got this response:
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That doesn't sound right.  I received my Feb box free and didn't receive a dupe box.  You can wait to apply the 1000 glossydots when they start advertising the May box.  I redeemed my glossydots for Feb on 1/31.  Hope that helps.


 That's what I was hoping. I'll wait until May to do it - if I even can get through to someone via email who will do it for me since they STILL haven't developed a button for it on their website.


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have 1,650 Glossydots and my subscription just ended and I want to apply 1,000 of them towards a free May box. I have emailed Glossybox 3 times to no avail. I finally sent a message to their Facebook account and got this response:
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh for the love of beauty boxes!!!  Why do they even bother?  Two special boxes on the offer and no monthly box in sight..
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I was hoping. I'll wait until May to do it - if I even can get through to someone via email who will do it for me since they STILL haven't developed a button for it on their website.


 Oh, and when I redeemed my free GB, I had just finished a 3 mth sub so I had no active subs (which I think may be a similar case for you).  I had to reactivate the mthly sub so that the button would pop up to allow me to use the GB points.  Once processed, you can deactivate the sub again.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that they changed it that it has to be 6000 Glossybox to get a dup box. I'm not motivated to enlist friends to sign up Glossybox so it's gonna take me 2 years. Lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now that they changed it that it has to be 6000 Glossybox to get a dup box. I'm not motivated to enlist friends to sign up Glossybox so it's gonna take me 2 years. Lol


 6,000 Glossydots instead of 1,000?  Really?!??!?!?!?????!!??!      




      

​ 

How many questions is that for a free box?  Oh, 120...  They are setting it up so we'd just uncle before we get to a free box...  the gravy trains coming to a stop for GB and fro GT (those are my initials).

That $72MM that GB got in VC funding back in December must have been heavily stipulated, someone from the VC team must be sitting on their board...  push, push, push and reduce, reduce, reduce...  GB's being squeezed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

My account says it's only 1,000 dots for a free box.  Is the 6,000 for new signups?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I just got myself a pack of peanut mnms and still have some break time. Let the reading begin!


 Yeah i'm waiting to have a few hours free so I can dedicate myself to reading.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 24, 2013)

> My account says it's only 1,000 dots for a free box. Â Is the 6,000 for new signups?


 I misread my Glossybox acct. Here what they showed on my acct. (sorry this MUT isn't iPad friendly) With 6000 GLOSSYDots you get the next 6-MONTH PLAN subscription for free. You just need 5740 more GLOSSYDots! BUT I can't find the 1,000 Glossydots for a free dup? I signed up for 3 months sub in Feb. 2013.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I misread my Glossybox acct. Here what they showed on my acct. (sorry this MUT isn't iPad friendly)
> 
> ...


 Whew!  Thanks for clarifying, I was seriously getting my knickers up in a bunch.  I can't find the 1,000 either my account says you have 350 pints and then at the end of the bar it says 6,000... must be a push for the 6-monther.


----------



## pride (Apr 24, 2013)

My account shows the 6k bar also but when I go to buy a box, it still lets me pay using 1000 glossydots. I've only used them to restart a sub, not to comp one box on an existing sub though, so I'm not sure how that process works if you already have an active subscription.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 25, 2013)

I started reading those other threads and it is making me feel a lot better about Glossybox's failings.  

I can't stop reading them now.  I keep marking which page I ended on and going back when I have more time.

Poor people, way too stressful for something that should be a treat.


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

I gifted someone a GB as part of a blog contest and received a shipping notice just now - I hope that means the rest of the boxes (and my box lol) are heading out soon!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 25, 2013)

Whoot whoot! Just my luck! April 24th at 9 PM pacific time, received an email notice from Glossybox saying the box has been shipped!


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

Yay again! Just got the shipping notice for my GB!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

Got my shiiping notice too!  It left Jersey on 4/24/13!


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay again! Just got the shipping notice for my GB!


 me too! I'm actually surprised because I wasn't expecting it so "soon" (that says a lot about my expectations re timing). Apparently there's an alterna product included and I love hair stuff so I'm excited for that even though I've gotten way too many hair oil samples lately!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

> Yay again! Just got the shipping notice for my GB!


 Me too! Can't wait!


----------



## EmJay (Apr 25, 2013)

I canceled my subscription so this will be my last box from Glossy for a while but I'm excited, looks to be a good box. I received my shipping notification on the 24th as well.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, and when I redeemed my free GB, I had just finished a 3 mth sub so I had no active subs (which I think may be a similar case for you).  I had to reactivate the mthly sub so that the button would pop up to allow me to use the GB points.  Once processed, you can deactivate the sub again.


 So your 3 month ended and you just started the monthly subscription and there was an option to use the Glossydots at some point?


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 25, 2013)

No shipping notice for me yet :-(


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 25, 2013)

I usually get my notice after I have my box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me yet :-(


 Me too


----------



## wxhailey (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually get my notice after I have my box.


 Same :/ Which is okay with me because otherwise I obsess over the tracking info.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me yet :-(


 Me either.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same :/ Which is okay with me because otherwise I obsess over the tracking info.


 True. This is only my second box, and now that I recall, I don't think I ever got a shipping notice for my first box. It's nice to get home to an unexpected pleasant surprise


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow my box is out for delivery. I received my shipping email at midnight.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow my box is out for delivery. I received my shipping email at midnight.


 Please post pictures once you have the box!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So your 3 month ended and you just started the monthly subscription and there was an option to use the Glossydots at some point?


 Yes, it was on the payment page.  But I redeemed my GB dots before they rolled out the current website.  You should be able to do it on the "MY Glossydots" page once you've reactivated.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 25, 2013)

Also got my shipping e-mail. Looks like it just departed indiana so I might get it the beginning of next week. You would think with a 5 hour drive this would be quicker


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, the coffee body wash leaked on my blush a bit I think - but it didn't cause much damage and still seems pretty full. This was the end of my 3 month subscription and they send me a card to resubscribe with a 20% discount.




Got my box!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the coffee body wash leaked on my blush a bit I think - but it didn't cause much damage and still seems pretty full. This was the end of my 3 month subscription and they send me a card to resubscribe with a 20% discount.
> ...


 great box! i can't wait to get mine. so the spoilers were right ladies! whats the large bvlgari item?


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> great box! i can't wait to get mine. so the spoilers were right ladies! whats the large bvlgari item?


 It's a "Tea Bag for Bath". Too bad I don't have a bathtub anymore womp womp.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

The Tigi Glow Blush I got is "Lovely". I wonder if the other three shades will be included in other boxes - "Haute", "Awaken", and "Brilliance".

I got The Honest Co. organic lip balm in "Sweet Orange Vanilla". It smells like a creamsicle.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 25, 2013)

I usually get my boxes early but no shipping notice yet and online still says pending :-( hopefully I get it soon!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 25, 2013)

Your box makes me excited! No shipment info yet for me though


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 25, 2013)

Katie Danielle, what lipstick are you wearing?  It looks great on you!!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katie Danielle, what lipstick are you wearing?  It looks great on you!!


 Thanks! It's the Tarte Fierce from the Man Repeller Glossybox and it's my favorite red lipstick so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if that bvlgari item is the same scent as the soap that was sent out in the Feb box?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

So excited for this box! So it looks like the lip balm and the blush are the possible differing items???


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG.. I want that bodywash SOO much.  I love coffee!! And bodywash!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Box looks gr8 thanks Katie Danielle for pics!! BTW- Fierce looks amaze on you!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the coffee body wash leaked on my blush a bit I think - but it didn't cause much damage and still seems pretty full. This was the end of my 3 month subscription and they send me a card to resubscribe with a 20% discount.
> ...


 Holy cow that was fast! Great box btw.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Tigi Glow Blush I got is "Lovely". I wonder if the other three shades will be included in other boxes - "Haute", "Awaken", and "Brilliance".
> 
> I got The Honest Co. organic lip balm in "Sweet Orange Vanilla". It smells like a creamsicle.


 I hope I get the same from The Honest Co. its one of my favorite scents.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get the same from The Honest Co. its one of my favorite scents.


 i just checked their website and they have 3 scents/flavors.

*Lavender Mint* soothes and refreshes; *Sweet Orange Vanilla* warms and sweetens; and *Purely Simple* brings extra gentle relief

id try any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box looks gr8 thanks Katie Danielle for pics!! BTW- Fierce looks amaze on you!!


 Thanks! I think it was a pretty universally flattering color judging by all the photos I saw of ladies on here wearing it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

> i just checked their website and they have 3 scents/flavors. *Lavender Mint* Â soothes and refreshes;Â  *Sweet Orange Vanilla* Â warms and sweetens; andÂ  *Purely Simple* Â brings extra gentle relief id try any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 crossing my fingers for orange vanilla!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> crossing my fingers for orange vanilla!


 Me too.


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm relatively new to Glossybox (got my first box in February) but I am WAY excited for this month's box! Gimme, gimme!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I think it was a pretty universally flattering color judging by all the photos I saw of ladies on here wearing it.


 It might be flattering on many people (I'm going to check out the pics, thanks for reminding me) but you have a certain attitude in the pic that shows that you're rocking that lipstick.  Sometimes when people wear brights it seems like the lipstick is all you see, like the lipstick is wearing them.  With you it just enhances your beauty.  Nice.

Now I really want it!  I might have to break down and buy it - with 3 Glossyboxes that month and being an initial subscriber I thought that I'd get at least a shot at one lipstick in one of the boxes, but nope, 3 Tarte blushes.  Maybe I'll find someone who didn't like it and do a trade or just go ahead and order it from Tarte - too bad it wasn't on the Hautelook sale, I'd have snapped that up in a second.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might be flattering on many people (I'm going to check out the pics, thanks for reminding me) but you have a certain attitude in the pic that shows that you're rocking that lipstick.  Sometimes when people wear brights it seems like the lipstick is all you see, like the lipstick is wearing them.  With you it just enhances your beauty.  Nice.
> ...


I must say the first time I wore Fierce out of the house I FELT fierce! I swear that lipstick gives you swagger!


----------



## katzenstern (Apr 25, 2013)

Just received my box. It is the last one of my 6 months subscription. They offer a coupon code 20% off. I might subscribe again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










blush shade: awaken.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I must say the first time I wore Fierce out of the house I FELT fierce! I swear that lipstick gives you swagger!


 Ooh, cinches it.  Gotta try it now!


----------



## unicorn (Apr 25, 2013)

I am SOO excited for this box after seeing the pics.. crossing my fingers that i get awaken or the golden-pink toned blush. No shipping notice for me yet, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 26, 2013)

My one year sub is ending soon and I hope they give me a 20% coupon.  BTW, that lipstick looks amazing on you. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the coffee body wash leaked on my blush a bit I think - but it didn't cause much damage and still seems pretty full. This was the end of my 3 month subscription and they send me a card to resubscribe with a 20% discount.
> ...


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got my box ladies!! Can I make a spoiler warning thing on an iPhone??


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It might be flattering on many people (I'm going to check out the pics, thanks for reminding me) but you have a certain attitude in the pic that shows that you're rocking that lipstick.  Sometimes when people wear brights it seems like the lipstick is all you see, like the lipstick is wearing them.  With you it just enhances your beauty.  Nice.


 Oh, man thanks so much that's very sweet of you! If you end up getting it I can almost guarantee you won't regret it. In addition to the gorgeous color it's got a great formula that lasts and isn't drying (I always use chapstick or lip balm before lipstick anyway) and acts a lot like a creamy stain instead of a goopy lipstick. Maybe you can get it on the trade forum because a lot of people got duplicate boxes that month.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must say the first time I wore Fierce out of the house I FELT fierce! I swear that lipstick gives you swagger!


 Totally!



> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My one year sub is ending soon and I hope they give me a 20% coupon.  BTW, that lipstick looks amazing on you.


 Thanks, gosh I'm so flattered. The code seemed pretty individual - a bunch of random letters and numbers - so I think maybe they are generating them for everyone who has a subscription ending and not doing a generic "glossy20" or something like that that everyone can use. So I think chances are you will get one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 26, 2013)

My box is out for delivery- I'm shocked that it moved so fast this month... I love presents after work..yay!!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 26, 2013)

just got my tracking email today! mine should be here by mid next week.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally got shipping notice. My box is in Elizabethport, NJ. I'm in NY, so hopefully tomorrow or the latest on Monday I will have my box.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got my tracking email, so hope it gets here soon!


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 26, 2013)

Got my box today and then got the tracking email after the box was delivered.  At least they tried.  Maybe I should have my box send to my office in DC all the time, it came so quickly.

I got:

Alterna - Boho Waves Tousled Texture Mist

Bvgari - Tea Bag for Bath (same scent as the soap from Feb I believe) The Honest Company - Lip Balm in sweet orange vanilla
Tigi - Glow Blush in Brillance
Wash with Joe - Body Wash
Le Metier de Beaute - sample of replenishing daily solution

The blush is beautiful, rosy with a gold shimmer, the lip balm smell great, and I like the scent of the bath bag and I'm moving in a few days to a place with a decent tub, so I'm looking forward to using all of these.

The only thing I probably won't use is the coffee body wash, but I bet my husband will love it.

Is everyone else still getting the glossy mag?  I've been a subscriber for 3 months and have only gotten the mag once.  I'm not missing it, just curious.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is everyone else still getting the glossy mag?  I've been a subscriber for 3 months and have only gotten the mag once.  I'm not missing it, just curious.


 On the glossybox website it says "In honor of Earth Day, weâ€˜re launching our fully shoppable magazine (online only, just for this month)." Thus, it appears that the magazine is online only this month for Earth Day.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do drive home a good point!
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 26, 2013)

I would really like to try the body wash from this box if anyone is willing to trade


----------



## katzenstern (Apr 26, 2013)

Many of you own products from cover girl, right? One of the products from April's box:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It's not a dupe, but very similar! Such an unique color, in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 26, 2013)

The blush looks more coral-ish than pink-ish on my skin. It's pretttttty. The body wash smells like a mint frapp: delish. The honest co balm is tingly and aweeesooemmeme.
Happy girl here!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want mine, I want mine!!!   That blush looks really pretty!!  I hope i get it too!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 26, 2013)

Is your balm tingly because it is mint?  I do not like mint flavored things, nor tingle action so it will go on my trade thread if that is the case!  TIA



> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 26, 2013)

I got my box!





I'm most excited about the hair mist, face cream, and shower gel.

I don't do lip balms, the blush looks too dark, and I'm not a big fan of the bulgari scent.
After trying out the hair mist on my fine hair, I've come to realize that there is a fine line between beautiful beach waves and coiffure de la crazy cat lady.  My hair is swaying toward the latter



. 

Also, when looking for a swatch of the blush in "Lovely", I read on some random blog that they could be used as an eyeshadow as well- both wet and dry!


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is your balm tingly because it is mint?  I do not like mint flavored things, nor tingle action so it will go on my trade thread if that is the case!  TIA


 I'm assuming it is tingly because of the mint, but since I haven't tried the other flavors--I'm not completely sure. You know those lip plumping glosses that sometimes have a minty tingle? That's kind of what it feels like at first (it goes away after a few minutes).


----------



## lovepink (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the feedback!  That is exactly what I do not like about those plumping lip glosses, so if I get this particular one it will be a pass for me!  Guess I should cross my fingers for one of the other varities!



> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming it is tingly because of the mint, but since I haven't tried the other flavors--I'm not completely sure. You know those lip plumping glosses that sometimes have a minty tingle? That's kind of what it feels like at first (it goes away after a few minutes).


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!
> 
> ...


Yes! I read the same random blog. I think I will try that. The color I got is AWAKEN.

LOL re Hair Mist. I was actually disappointed I couldn't try it. (I have a Keratin treatment in my hair and need to stay away from products with Sodium), but now I am glad I must pass. My hair could go into crazy land on it's own thank you! Which is why I get a keratin treatment in the first place!


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback!  That is exactly what I do not like about those plumping lip glosses, so if I get this particular one it will be a pass for me!  Guess I should cross my fingers for one of the other varities!


 Happy to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback!  That is exactly what I do not like about those plumping lip glosses, so if I get this particular one it will be a pass for me!  Guess I should cross my fingers for one of the other varities!


I got the Purely Simple and it has no tingle (or scent) whatsoever. I really like it! It's a nice simple hydrating lip balm.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't wait to receive my April box! In the meantime, I got a March box again because apparently, there was a shipment failure last month (I suppose that means I didn't get a March box, though I did). They also included a Pixi magic lip tint and a Fresh mattifying serum sample to make up for it. Thanks, Glossybox!


----------



## LadyK (Apr 27, 2013)

My box is in Nevada as of this morning so hopefully it will be here soon.  (I'm in California)  

I am loving what I'm seeing so far.  The lip balm sounds yummy.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 27, 2013)

I got mine, the coffeemint shower gel was exploded all over my box. I'm so disappointed, it smells fantastic but it made a giant mess with the paper confetti and was completely empty.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine, the coffeemint shower gel was exploded all over my box. I'm so disappointed, it smells fantastic but it made a giant mess with the paper confetti and was completely empty.


I'm sorry


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Many of you own products from cover girl, right?
> 
> One of the products from April's box:
> ...


 I think I have that cover girl blush somewhere might have to dig it out.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My box really needs to come, I hope I get that blush shade.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!
> 
> ...


 Lol, I have fine hair and I hope it doesn't get all crazy with the mist. That's a good tip  thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mwcw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't wait to receive my April box! In the meantime, I got a March box again because apparently, there was a shipment failure last month (I suppose that means I didn't get a March box, though I did). They also included a Pixi magic lip tint and a Fresh mattifying serum sample to make up for it. Thanks, Glossybox!


 Theyre a mess, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine, the coffeemint shower gel was exploded all over my box. I'm so disappointed, it smells fantastic but it made a giant mess with the paper confetti and was completely empty.


 Sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 27, 2013)

So here's my box. Not my favorite because I have a mint allergy/intolerance and no bath tub. But I may try other non mint things from the brands that I haven't already.



Spoiler


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got my box!!  Am going to make cup of hot tea and open it, what a nice way to start my Saturday!!  









 




 



Half an hour later, sporting big smile on face...​ 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *katie danielle* 



The Tigi Glow Blush I got is "Lovely". I wonder if the other three shades will be included in other boxes - "Haute", "Awaken", and "Brilliance".

 I got:


 
[variables]


Awaken Tigi Glow Blush - works well with complexion, love this!!  
Sweet Orange vanilla - yummers!

[fixed]


Bvaglri - will use this on b-day (5/5), during 1- week DC visit in uber nice BOQ tub, b-friend flying in from Seattle!
Wash with Joe - will give this to b-friend, making a man-box for him.
Boho Waves - oh my gooseness (!) this actualy works on my thick straight straight hair am so beachy for the day!
LMdB foil - will depot in nice jar with other foil and sell for $50 on the beauty black market, 'kay not really...


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 27, 2013)

My box is out for delivery


----------



## tasertag (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like GB put the April Box contents on their website.. All of the boxes have the same items just different shades if there are different shades.

And mine is out for delivery


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, I suggest to spray in sections and hold the bottle about 8 inches away so it doesn't really saturate the hair. Otherwise it really weighed mine down. Also, I slept with it in, and it looked pretty good after a quick brush through the next day!



> Lol, I have fine hair and I hope it doesn't get all crazy with the mist. That's a good tipÂ  thanks!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 27, 2013)

> Yes! I read the same random blog. I think I will try that. The color I got is AWAKEN. LOL re Hair Mist. I was actually disappointed I couldn't try it. (I have a Keratin treatment in my hair and need to stay away from products with Sodium), but now I am glad I must pass. My hair could go into crazy land on it's own thank you! Which is why I get a keratin treatment in the first place!


 I know people who got that treatment really love it!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 27, 2013)

Got my box! I got the brilliance color in the blush, so pretty but disappointed it has parabens as I try to stay away from those. That's the only disappointment though! I love the lip balm, I got it in purely simple and it very moisturizing. Excited to try everything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarineBride007 (Apr 27, 2013)

I know this is early, but do you think Glossybox will have a "Birthday" box for May, or do you think they will make a "Birthday" box as part of a limited edition box?? I am excited to see what they do for their birthday month!! I can't wait to get my April box, but I am more excited for May.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is early, but do you think Glossybox will have a "Birthday" box for May, or do you think they will make a "Birthday" box as part of a limited edition box?? I am excited to see what they do for their birthday month!! I can't wait to get my April box, but I am more excited for May.


 oh wow that would be awesome. i didnt know they were reaching their anniversary month. how old are they? 1 year?

still waiting on my box here - my expected date is 5/01 - 5/02


----------



## tasertag (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my box!

For the items that have variation, I got the Tigi Awaken and the Lavender Mint lip balm.

ALSO, I received Zoya Tracie from the FUN promo code.



  I really thought they'd forget it because I didn't really know if it applied to my order correctly and I've been reading about people not getting the extras from the other promo codes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I suggest to spray in sections and hold the bottle about 8 inches away so it doesn't really saturate the hair. Otherwise it really weighed mine down. Also, I slept with it in, and it looked pretty good after a quick brush through the next day!


 Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is early, but do you think Glossybox will have a "Birthday" box for May, or do you think they will make a "Birthday" box as part of a limited edition box?? I am excited to see what they do for their birthday month!! I can't wait to get my April box, but I am more excited for May.


 They should be doing something, they did something for their 2 year anniversary here in Germany.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!
> 
> ...


 That's great, I used that code for my Mothers day box so I hope it works too.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is early, but do you think Glossybox will have a "Birthday" box for May, or do you think they will make a "Birthday" box as part of a limited edition box?? I am excited to see what they do for their birthday month!! I can't wait to get my April box, but I am more excited for May.


That is an awesome idea! An anniversary box would be great. And not too early to think about at all. May is almost here!


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Apr 27, 2013)

I liked what I received this month, but I cancelled, I hadn't really been as crazy about the past boxes I've received as I expected. I hope to see better stuff so I can resub! But with my luck all the good stuff will start rolling in now that I cancelled! 



 can't wait to see what everyone gets next month!


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got my box today. Not really sure it fits with the slogan for the month...work that beauty? but still not bad. Not sure how to add pictures to a spoiler ....I probably need to get more tech savvy. I got 

- honestco lavender mint - bvlgari bath tea bag - wash with joe - Alterna bamboo style boho waves
-tigi brilliance glow blush. 
I have pics and details on the blog, and will try to figure out how to upload a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. Not really sure it fits with the slogan for the month...work that beauty? but still not bad. Not sure how to add pictures to a spoiler ....I probably need to get more tech savvy. I got
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 27, 2013)

I forgot to include this in my last post- Did anyone get the haute color too? It looks so bad on my pale skin it's not even funny. I may try it again tomorrow just to be 100% before I give it away. It's much more like a bronzer then anything else.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got my box today. I got the blush in "Lovely" (a darker mauve shade that I don't think suits my warm-toned pale skin at all) and the lip balm in the orange-vanilla (which is the flavor I wanted, but it irritated and dried-out my lips). I finally cancelled. I've been spending a lot lately on items I REALLY want, and Glossybox has been a disappointment since the one great box in January, in my opinion. It was going to take something awesome for me to keep it after two months in a row of bar soaps, and for another $21, this just didn't do it for me.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 28, 2013)

I got the Lavender mint lip balm and for those asking I didn't feel it tingling at all. It's VERY mild lavender mint. You can barely tell so it's not too overpowering. I was worried about lavender on the lips being weird but it's really nice. The mint is very subtle as well.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 28, 2013)

I am suppose to get 2 boxes this month. My renewed sub over lapped. Ooops!  Both of them should have been delivered today but my mail lady is LAZY. She tried to cram one box in my mail box. Failed, and just left it dangling out for anyone to drive by and take. The other is still marked as Out for delivery. Too lazy to get out of her truck and put it on the porch...Hopefully I get it Monday.



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Purely Simple and it has no tingle (or scent) whatsoever. I really like it! It's a nice simple hydrating lip balm.


 I got the same. I really like finally having one that is no scent no taste. Feels great on the lips too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 28, 2013)

I got my box! Yay! I actually received it yesterday, but I've been so busy with work I didn't have a chance to come post about it.

Voila! -

LOVE IT! I received:





Variables: Tigi Cosmetics Blush in Haute - has anyone else received this shade, I don't recall anyone else stating that they had? At first I was thinking, Oh no, it's SO DARK and bronzey, what am I going to do with this?! Then I swatched it and it turned out lovely! It actually has hints of coral in the shimmer, I was quite surprised. Here's a swatch...excuse the darkness of the pic, it's pouring rain outside! On the left is about 4 swipes, on the right only one!





Honest Co. Lip Balm in Sweet Orange Vanilla - YAY! I was hoping for this scent. It smells just like an orangesicle to me. Looooove. Moisturizing AND smells good...I'm a happy gal.

Set Items:

Wash With Joe: I had some doubts with this one. I thought surely coffee and mint body wash is just...going to be...bizarre. I retract my statement. I am going to be buying LOADS of this stuff, it smells so delicious. It also makes your skin all tingly and refreshed afterwards! It also lathers really really well.

Alterna Boho Waves Mist: This stuff WORKS. This was another product I was hesitant to try. I've tried so many different wavey/curly misting sprays that just make my hair look gross, oily and dirty. This stuff took my hair away to the beach and back again! It's so awesome! Ready for a wavy pic? Here we are:





Bvlgari Bath Tea Bags: Ok, so there's ONE thing in this box that I don't like. I LOVE the concept...relaxing in a hot bath with one of these babies sounds amazing. However, they included a Bvlgari bath soap in February's box in this exact same fragrance and I did not like it at all. It was much much too strong and florally for me. So, there's no way I can even open the foil, last time I smelled it, it stuffed my nose up for a week! I will definitely be gifting it though!

Here's a pic of the blush on:





I was surprised at how much I like it. It's not my most favorite blush ever, but I'll definitely be using it again!

Great box!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alterna Boho Waves Mist: This stuff WORKS. This was another product I was hesitant to try. I've tried so many different wavey/curly misting sprays that just make my hair look gross, oily and dirty. This stuff took my hair away to the beach and back again! It's so awesome! Ready for a wavy pic? Here we are:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box! Yay! I actually received it yesterday, but I've been so busy with work I didn't have a chance to come post about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice review! I love your hair.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box! Yay! I actually received it yesterday, but I've been so busy with work I didn't have a chance to come post about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your review of the box. I was going to blow dry my hair, but now seeing your review, I might try the beach waves look today. I hope I get as good of a result as you.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box! Yay! I actually received it yesterday, but I've been so busy with work I didn't have a chance to come post about it.

Voila! -

LOVE IT! I received:





Variables: Tigi Cosmetics Blush in Haute - has anyone else received this shade, I don't recall anyone else stating that they had? At first I was thinking, Oh no, it's SO DARK and bronzey, what am I going to do with this?! Then I swatched it and it turned out lovely! It actually has hints of coral in the shimmer, I was quite surprised. Here's a swatch...excuse the darkness of the pic, it's pouring rain outside! On the left is about 4 swipes, on the right only one!





Honest Co. Lip Balm in Sweet Orange Vanilla - YAY! I was hoping for this scent. It smells just like an orangesicle to me. Looooove. Moisturizing AND smells good...I'm a happy gal.

Set Items:

Wash With Joe: I had some doubts with this one. I thought surely coffee and mint body wash is just...going to be...bizarre. I retract my statement. I am going to be buying LOADS of this stuff, it smells so delicious. It also makes your skin all tingly and refreshed afterwards! It also lathers really really well.

Alterna Boho Waves Mist: This stuff WORKS. This was another product I was hesitant to try. I've tried so many different wavey/curly misting sprays that just make my hair look gross, oily and dirty. This stuff took my hair away to the beach and back again! It's so awesome! Ready for a wavy pic? Here we are:





Bvlgari Bath Tea Bags: Ok, so there's ONE thing in this box that I don't like. I LOVE the concept...relaxing in a hot bath with one of these babies sounds amazing. However, they included a Bvlgari bath soap in February's box in this exact same fragrance and I did not like it at all. It was much much too strong and florally for me. So, there's no way I can even open the foil, last time I smelled it, it stuffed my nose up for a week! I will definitely be gifting it though!

Here's a pic of the blush on:





I was surprised at how much I like it. It's not my most favorite blush ever, but I'll definitely be using it again!

Great box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box! Yay! I actually received it yesterday, but I've been so busy with work I didn't have a chance to come post about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm glad someone can wear the haute blush.

I didn't realize what a big part of the box the blush is. Earthy brown just makes me look like I have dirt on my face no matter how much I blend. It really seems like a bronzer and I don't see any coral in mine at all. I hope the hair product does amazing things to my stick straight hair because lip balm and body wash are just not exciting products to me 

Sorry to be a downer but the haute blush color was quite a disappointment after seeing the color variations in the other boxes.


----------



## MarineBride007 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep. Glossybox USA turns one in May!


----------



## jams (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi! Got my box yesterday- but I'm not loving the blush shade. I got lovely- a deep pink. It wouldnt really suit my skin tone- would anyone be interested in trading their awaken for it?


----------



## unicorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Got my box yesterday.. its my first Glossybox and geez, I am in love. Nevermind that the mailman decided the best place to put it was in the ditch next to my mailbox rather than on my porch like a normal package...






I got Awaken.. I wore it today and it is SO gorgeous. Great pigmentation, just the right amount of shimmer so that its glowy rather than glittery. I might end up buying some other colors. It was time anyways, since I hit pan on my trusty MAC Pink Swoon and Dollymix pans a few weeks ago.

The Honest Co. lip balm is great too.. super smooth and moisturizing. I got lavender mint and it smells REALLY nice.

They also remembered to include my free Zoya! I got a fullsize bottle of Zuza, which I believe was part of the 2012 Beach collection.. its a gorgeous color, but I dunno if I'm going to keep it. I may swap it away for something more in the realm of pink and purple.

The Bvlgari bath teabag will be anxiously awaiting me with a big bottle of Red Moscato once I'm done finals next week. I also got the Le Metier serum.. which I am frankly afraid to use out of fear I fall in love with it.

The jury is still out on the Alterna. I need to try it damp with my diffuser next time I wash my hair. It literally did nothing to my hair when I applied it dry. I'm hoping it will be a nice thing to take with me when we go beach camping in June so my hair doesnt look totally frightening.

Only real obvious dud  was the Wash With Joe Coffeemint bath gel. Does anyone else really find the scent uh.. unpleasant? It smells like old wet coffee grounds to me rather than fresh coffee beans, which is not something I wanna bathe with. I tried to pawn it off on my boyfriend, but I think he hated the smell more than me.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 28, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah I also thought the theme did not fit but then that seems to be the usual.



> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. Not really sure it fits with the slogan for the month...work that beauty? but still not bad. Not sure how to add pictures to a spoiler ....I probably need to get more tech savvy. I got
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap - your hair looks fantastic! I've never tried the wavy look (I'm a daily blowout-and-curl kind of girl), but you've got me excited to try this product! What did you do?


 I spritzed the mist on my damp hair then let my hair air dry about 70% of the way, then I blow dried my bangs and scrunched my hair in my hands while I gently dried it. Afterwards I spritzed on a little more of the mist and there you are!







> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your review of the box! I hope I get the same.


 Thanks, let me know what ya got!



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice review! I love your hair.


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your hair looks fantastic!!!!! Really really great!!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks!







> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad someone can wear the haute blush.
> 
> ...


 Aw, I'm sorry. I was surprised to see Haute in my box too. I was like...I'm SO PALE and I received the darkest shade! lol



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ugh.  My box isn't scheduled to arrive until May 5th!  Hopefully they remember to send my nail polish.  I hate that they have some people getting their boxes almost two weeks before other people/


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Got my box yesterday- but I'm not loving the blush shade. I got lovely- a deep pink. It wouldnt really suit my skin tone- would anyone be interested in trading their awaken for iI


 I got awaken...I might be interested.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2013)

Got my box. It had Tigi in Awaken and I didn't get my zoya from the fun code.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 29, 2013)

My box shipped on the 22nd, but the last update to the tracking info was on the 25th when it was still in NJ. This is really starting to get on my nerves. At least if I could see it was making some progress, or had some kind of projected delivery date, I'd be happy.

I go out of town for a week on Saturday, I SHOULD have my box by then. Right? Right???


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped on the 22nd, but the last update to the tracking info was on the 25th when it was still in NJ. This is really starting to get on my nerves. At least if I could see it was making some progress, or had some kind of projected delivery date, I'd be happy.
> 
> I go out of town for a week on Saturday, I SHOULD have my box by then. Right? Right???


Same.boat.here.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 29, 2013)

My shipping hasn't updated since being in Indiana on 4/24. It FINALLY made it to Ohio and it should be in my box tomorrow! GAHHHH! I'm dying! Tomorrow is gonna be like Christmas, I seriously doubt I'll sleep tonight! I just checked all of my shipping info and I'll be getting Glossybox, QVC New Beauty Testtube, Allure Beauty Box, and if I'm lucky (if not then Wednesday) my Dr Dennis Gross QVC order with the Beauty with Benefits gift bag filled with a crap load of goodies. AHHhHh! The postman and UPS guys are gonna be like WTF lady?! And Sephora had the nerve to just send me an email telling me I'm $6 away from VIB status for this year....


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 29, 2013)

> My shipping hasn't updated since being in Indiana on 4/24. It FINALLY made it to Ohio and it should be in my box tomorrow! GAHHHH! I'm dying! Tomorrow is gonna be like Christmas, I seriously doubt I'll sleep tonight! I just checked all of my shipping info and I'll be getting Glossybox, QVC New Beauty Testtube, Allure Beauty Box, and if I'm lucky (if not then Wednesday) my Dr Dennis Gross QVC order with the Beauty with Benefits gift bag filled with a crap load of goodies. AHHhHh! The postman and UPS guys are gonna be like WTF lady?! And Sephora had the nerve to just send me an email telling me I'm $6 away from VIB status for this year....


 Christmas in April that sounds amaze!!! Take pics for us


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 29, 2013)

ugh - same here. mine hasnt updated since the 25th when it was in NJ! it says the expected delivery is 5/1 - 5/2. we shall see!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the blush in Haute, I like the color alright, but it's so glittery. I like shimmer blushes but I think it's a little much.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally got my box! The bad news is, my body wash leaked out. The good news is that it didn't ruin anything and I was able to clean everything up.

I got the blush in Awaken (the orangey pink color, kind of an apricot). I'm happy with this, I don't have a shade like it, and I have so many pinks!

The lip balm in orange vanilla (what I was hoping for!)

and I used the Zoya code and got Tracie (Faded, yellow-toned pistachio green with delicate silvery shimmer for a frosted pearl finish)





Awaken...it's a pretty color!





Tracie...I like green!





Everything together after I cleaned the body wash off of everything...

I am a lot happier with this box than I expected to be, honestly. I'm iffy about the beach spray, and I already have a bottle by Bumble and Bumble that I haven't figured out how to use, but I'll try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 30, 2013)

the may thread has been started! there is also a spoiler up over there! they announced an item for the May box on FB.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the may thread has been started! there is also a spoiler up over there! they announced an item for the May box on FB.


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck using the hair product on straight hair? I applied to damp hair and scrunched and twirled and finger waved . . . I even looked around and found three bobby pins and did some pin curls. All I ended up with was a slight increase in volume and a kink from one of the bobby pins. This morning I tried on dry hair and nothin'. I think this beach spray is no match for my super strong straight hair!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had any luck using the hair product on straight hair? I applied to damp hair and scrunched and twirled and finger waved . . . I even looked around and found three bobby pins and did some pin curls. All I ended up with was a slight increase in volume and a kink from one of the bobby pins. This morning I tried on dry hair and nothin'. I think this beach spray is no match for my super strong straight hair!


My hair is pretty straight, but it worked great for me! I sprayed a bunch of it in my hair before I went to bed, braided my hair, and then went to sleep. When I got up I undid the braids gently and just kinda pulled the strands apart and I had really pretty waves.


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

> My hair is pretty straight, but it worked great for me! I sprayed a bunch of it in my hair before I went to bed, braided my hair, and then went to sleep. When I got up I undid the braids gently and just kinda pulled the strands apart and I had really pretty waves.


 Glad it worked for you! Wouldn't you have had waves anyway from the braids?


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the lip balm in purely simple which is unscented and very moisturizing.  I got the blush in haute which is too dark for me.  PM if interested in trading.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 30, 2013)

> Has anyone had any luck using the hair product on straight hair? I applied to damp hair and scrunched and twirled and finger waved . . . I even looked around and found three bobby pins and did some pin curls. All I ended up with was a slight increase in volume and a kink from one of the bobby pins. This morning I tried on dry hair and nothin'. I think this beach spray is no match for my super strong straight hair!Â


 I was wondering about the same thing. I had a friend curl my hair once. It's so thick that it took her over an hour to do. Then several hours later it was straight again. I was bummed.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had any luck using the hair product on straight hair? I applied to damp hair and scrunched and twirled and finger waved . . . I even looked around and found three bobby pins and did some pin curls. All I ended up with was a slight increase in volume and a kink from one of the bobby pins. This morning I tried on dry hair and nothin'. I think this beach spray is no match for my super strong straight hair!


I have super straight, thick hair and was also thinking that spray would do nothing for me.  But I applied it my damp hair and scrunched it kinda haphazardly and then let it air dry.  I ended up with more volume and very light, wavy like hair.  I was excited for it b/c like I said my hair is just super straight all the time so it was nice to have something a bit different and I think it definitely gave that beach hair effect.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my box, finally!  

My Tigi is awaken

Lip balm was Purely simple   Pretty pleased this month, except for the Bvlgari tea bag. I'll probably sell it on eBay.  The lotion sample was a little disappointing.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I am officially not getting my box in April :/


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Well, I am officially not getting my box in April :/


 Ditto, this is the first time that I m not getting it in April. It's been departed from Nevada facility yesterday on the way to SF. Won't get it by Thursday at least.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine, the coffeemint shower gel was exploded all over my box. I'm so disappointed, it smells fantastic but it made a giant mess with the paper confetti and was completely empty.


 Same thing happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was not a drop in the bottle, it was all in the box and all over everything. Made me so upset, I was really happy to finally have my box and I open it and it's in a giant mess.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad it worked for you! Wouldn't you have had waves anyway from the braids?


 I have super straight hair too and braiding doesn't work for me. My hair will be wavy for about an hour, then the waves fall out and it's straight again. Looking forward to trying this, but don't have very much confidence.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 30, 2013)

The Boho spray doesn't work for my hair, either. I have thin, straight hair, and all it does is make my hair feel like straw and make it look like I slept on it. Not the best look. I have also used Bumble and Bumble surf spray -- my stylist actually valiantly tried to create waves in my hair (my hair has attitude, it will kink from a ponytail in 10 seconds and stay creased all day, but it won't hold a curl unless I use dry shampoo haha) using the B&amp;B product, but nope. I had one large almost wave and it just looked stupid. It does provide a nice texture for an updo if you combine it with B&amp;B thickening hairspray, though.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my box. Got the blush in Brillance and the lip balm in Purely Simple.  Not sure if I will be keeping the blush, will not be keeping the wash.  I am not a fan of mint and tried to pawn it off on my husband but he said no! Lol  Also while the wash had not exploded it is not very full.  Hard to tell since the bottle and liquid inside it are dark!  My dog is intrigued by the scent!


----------



## JessP (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my box as well! I received Haute (don't think I can pull this off) and Purely Simple. Overall I'm really happy!



Spoiler


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys, if you got the Haute blush, try it. I was bummed to get it as well but after putting it on, it actually looks good! Seriously. If you use a light hand, anyway! It looks intimidating, but it is actually quite beautiful.

This is coming from someone about as fair as fair can get - I wear the lightest shade in Urban Decay foundation and am a red head. So yessss, pale! And it still looked very pretty. It put some color in my skin, lol. I was glooooowing! I love the haute color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is weird because I thought I'd hate it...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 30, 2013)

> Guys, if you got the Haute blush, try it. I was bummed to get it as well but after putting it on, it actually looks good! Seriously. If you use a light hand, anyway! It looks intimidating, but it is actually quite beautiful. This is coming from someone about as fair as fair can get - I wear the lightest shade in Urban Decay foundation and am a red head. So yessss, pale! And it still looked very pretty. It put some color in my skin, lol. I was glooooowing! I love the haute color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is weird because I thought I'd hate it...


 If you don't mind can you swatch it? I'm curious now.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

For anyone who is curious about the TIGI blush/wet/dry shadows colors/names.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Guys, if you got the Haute blush, try it. I was bummed to get it as well but after putting it on, it actually looks good! Seriously. If you use a light hand, anyway! It looks intimidating, but it is actually quite beautiful.
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, if you got the Haute blush, try it. I was bummed to get it as well but after putting it on, it actually looks good! Seriously. If you use a light hand, anyway! It looks intimidating, but it is actually quite beautiful.
> 
> This is coming from someone about as fair as fair can get - I wear the lightest shade in Urban Decay foundation and am a red head. So yessss, pale! And it still looked very pretty. It put some color in my skin, lol. I was glooooowing! I love the haute color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is weird because I thought I'd hate it...


 Good to know! Perhaps I will give it a go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just tried Haute for the third and final time. Brown blush is not attractive on me no matter how lightly I apply.

Here's hoping May has more univerally flattering shades in any color products ;-)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, if you got the Haute blush, try it. I was bummed to get it as well but after putting it on, it actually looks good! Seriously. If you use a light hand, anyway! It looks intimidating, but it is actually quite beautiful.
> 
> This is coming from someone about as fair as fair can get - I wear the lightest shade in Urban Decay foundation and am a red head. So yessss, pale! And it still looked very pretty. It put some color in my skin, lol. I was glooooowing! I love the haute color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is weird because I thought I'd hate it...


Same here! I received it too and was skeptical at first but I tried it and it's really quite nice! I posted a pic earlier with me wearing it if anyone is curious what it looks like on. And I'm QUITE PALE too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go to CheshireCookie's post on this page, I think she posted a swatch, and she definitely did in her blog (which is linked in her signature I think)


Yes indeed! I swatched it in a bright room light, daylight and then I took a pic with it on my face



Thanks girl!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was not a drop in the bottle, it was all in the box and all over everything. Made me so upset, I was really happy to finally have my box and I open it and it's in a giant mess.


 I tried contacting GB CS on Saturday, but haven't heard a thing back from them. Boooo.


----------



## NikNik455 (May 1, 2013)

I have awaken but it just doesn't work for me. I wish I had lovely instead. If there's anyone else out there with lovely please let me know.


----------



## unicorn (May 1, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the fourth shade, Brilliance? Its a light baby pink with what looks like a goldish sheen? I haven't seen anyone post about that color yet.. curious if it was an option.


----------



## lovepink (May 1, 2013)

I got Brilliance in my box.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping hasn't updated since being in Indiana on 4/24. It FINALLY made it to Ohio and it should be in my box tomorrow!
> 
> GAHHHH! I'm dying! Tomorrow is gonna be like Christmas, I seriously doubt I'll sleep tonight! I just checked all of my shipping info and I'll be getting Glossybox, QVC New Beauty Testtube, Allure Beauty Box, and if I'm lucky (if not then Wednesday) my Dr Dennis Gross QVC order with the Beauty with Benefits gift bag filled with a crap load of goodies. AHHhHh! The postman and UPS guys are gonna be like WTF lady?!
> ...


 That's a lot of goodies enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box! The bad news is, my body wash leaked out. The good news is that it didn't ruin anything and I was able to clean everything up.
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the may thread has been started! there is also a spoiler up over there! they announced an item for the May box on FB.


 Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2013)

My thoughts on the items:  Is it safe to go w/o spoiler?


Awaken is amazing.  I love it, it works so well with my skin tone. I want more!
Wash with Joe didn't give me tingles, meh it's ok. If you like minty body washes try the C.O. Bigelow Mint products at Bath and Body Works.  Now that's a tingle!  
Beachy wave spray: tried it today and my coworker said I looked like I rolled out of bed.  Hmm not sure that's the look it was intended to give.  




Lip balm is pretty much lip balm.  Useful, feels nice on but just another lip balm to me.
Tea bag is for sale on eBay.  I won't use it, I'm sure it's wonderful.


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

still have not gotten my box... no tracking update since the 25th where it is still saying its in NJ. im hoping it just shows up. its delivery date was projected for today and tomorrow...


----------



## lucyla8 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still have not gotten my box... no tracking update since the 25th where it is still saying its in NJ. im hoping it just shows up. its delivery date was projected for today and tomorrow...


 Same here and I'm also in Orlando.  Is it just me or does it seem like packages in general are taking longer to arrive lately and tracking doesn't update as often?


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here and I'm also in Orlando.  Is it just me or does it seem like packages in general are taking longer to arrive lately and tracking doesn't update as often?


 agreed. they were also a week late in shipping too. but that does not shock me.


----------



## Lorenk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still have not gotten my box... no tracking update since the 25th where it is still saying its in NJ. im hoping it just shows up. its delivery date was projected for today and tomorrow...





> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here and I'm also in Orlando.  Is it just me or does it seem like packages in general are taking longer to arrive lately and tracking doesn't update as often?


 I'm in Jacksonville Fl and Mine has also not updated since the 25th in NJ. I just got today's mail, no box. if it's not here tomorrow I will be very bummed.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

Just checked mine no updates since the 25th as well.


----------



## bookie7 (May 1, 2013)

This was my first Glossybox. I got the following:

1. Zoya Myrta using the FUN code It is a reddish orange. I don't really look good in red or orange so I'll be trading this one off. I thought for the code that everyone was getting zuza which was one of the main reasons I decided to try glossybox. So I was really disappointed to get this.

2. The Honest Co Lip Balm in Sweet Orange Vanilla- Love this!

3. Tigi Glow Blush in Awaken - I was kind or scared of the color at first but it goes on nicely and not too over the top. It's really growing on me =)

4. Was with Joe -  I like the smell and am excited to try it out!

5. Bvlgari Tub Tea Bag- Sadly I don't have a tub =( So I will either trade this off or borrow someone's tub lol

6. La Metier De Beaute - um I think this is for my face but I'm not quite sure :/

7. Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves - used once but doesn't really work with my stick straight hair. Smells really good just doesn't do anything for me. Another item to trade off.

While I'm somewhat glad I got this box, I just don't see it being a good every month box with being $21 and only liking a few of the products. I might try it again some other time if I like the spoilers but it's not an every month have to have box like my birchbox is to me.


----------



## itscherylanne (May 1, 2013)

I'm actually really excited about this box! I got the blush in Haute which actually looks like bronzer in my skin tone hahah. The balm is in lavender mint.

I see a lot of people not wanting the tea bags. I am actually very excited about this. I'm also willing to take it up as a trade for any item in my sample stash (will post my swap and sale list soon, look out for it in my signature)


----------



## rainpetal (May 1, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the fourth shade, Brilliance? Its a light baby pink with what looks like a goldish sheen? I haven't seen anyone post about that color yet.. curious if it was an option.


 I got brillance in my box. I've only had a chance to swatch it, but it looks beautiful and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## dbella (May 1, 2013)

I'm in LOVE with the tea bag. It smelled heavenly!!! Definitely will buy that. Also loved the Tigi (I got Lovely) and the Le MÃ©tier (but will never buy it as the price is insane). The lip balm is a nice Chapstick and I don't like waxy balms and the Alterna didn't really work in my fine, straight hair either. I've already bought the Wash With Joe. So refreshing after a workout especially.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

Finally, I got my April Glossybox on May 1st. I'm extremely happy that I got exactly what I wanted! An Orange/Vanilla Chapstick! and Lovely color TIGI blush! As you know the rest of contents of box are the same, Wash with a Joe, Bath Tea bag, foil sample, 20 percent off renew subscription and $75 off of that moisturizer. Here are the pictures of Lovely color in dry and wet (mixed with water) it's shimmering. I have fair/medium skinned and tan easily.


----------



## xoxoJannet (May 2, 2013)

I got Tigi in Brillance and The Honest Co in Purely Simple (nothing special). Brillance looks beautiful and I like how the Bamboo mist smells. I don't know how well it works but the previous Bamboo mist we received smelled great too. Can't wait to try the tea bath.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally, I got my April Glossybox on May 1st. I'm extremely happy that I got exactly what I wanted! An Orange/Vanilla Chapstick! and Lovely color TIGI blush! As you know the rest of contents of box are the same, Wash with a Joe, Bath Tea bag, foil sample, 20 percent off renew subscription and $75 off of that moisturizer. Here are the pictures of Lovely color in dry and wet (mixed with water) it's shimmering. I have fair/medium skinned and tan easily.


 That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## EmJay (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried contacting GB CS on Saturday, but haven't heard a thing back from them. Boooo.


  I contacted them as well and heard back from them yesterday saying they'd send me a new box out next week.


----------



## Jessica2482 (May 2, 2013)

Hmm. I'm also in Orlando, and my tracking hasn't updated since the 25th either. Ugh, so annoying!

Jessica


----------



## princess2010 (May 2, 2013)

I'm very excited about the tea bag. I'm saving it for a special occasion. I love Bvlgari!

The Le Metier sample is very deceiving. It doesn't look big but it lasts forever. I squeezed mine out into an empty LUSH container and have been using it for at least a week once a day. I'm about halfway through it now.


----------



## Lorenk (May 2, 2013)

My box finally says it's out for delivery! I have no idea why there were no updates between the 25th and the 2nd...


----------



## Lorenk (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to get next month's, I'm hoping since it's their anniversary it will be good. Does anyone know any codes for freebies?? It looks like the Zoya one just ended :/


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

Tried using the Bamboo Spray from my super straight fine, lots of hair; doesn't work. I massaged my roots thoroughly just like the way you apply dry shampoo and scrunch it up. I even had to pulled my hair up loosely and smash it up tied around with a rubber band for a bit and blew dried hair thru. Here's the result:


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried using the Bamboo Spray from my super straight fine, lots of hair; doesn't work. I massaged my roots thoroughly just like the way you apply dry shampoo and scrunch it up. I even had to pulled my hair up loosely and smash it up tied around with a rubber band for a bit and blew dried hair thru. Here's the result:


I actually think that's gorgeous! I would love for my hair to get that long and luxurious looking, but it never wants to grow past a certain point lol!


----------



## Jill6358 (May 2, 2013)

Got mine 2 days ago- but as usual work is hindering my play.


TIGI Brilliance--  The Bombshell Sweet Cheeks that I got in Ipsy this month is almost the EXACT same color.  It's a great color and I was thrilled to see it a few weeks ago!  Meh, it's still really nice.  I like that silver compact!  Sharp.
Le Metier-- Am I the only one who thinks this smells like old lady cream?????  Seriously, no.  Stop it.  Husband kissed me like 30 mins after I put it on and asked wtf I was wearing.  I will not be spending $175 on this.  Thanks tho!
Boho Waves-- Excited!  Have not tried, today is wash-the-hair day.  LOVE Alterna Bamboo.
Wash With Joe-- Appalling.  Why.  Straight to the Man bathroom- and he doesn't even like it.
Bvlgari bath bag--  I'm a big bath person, love my baths, so I'm down.  But I feel like it's fancy.  Not like today when I came home from work, had a beer and read my book in the tub.  Husband said he really liked the smell (but I'm pretty sure he was just trying to get it in.)
Honest Co Lavender Mint--  I like it!  I'm not overjoyed to see a lip balm, just because I'm working on about 11 of them right now in various places of the house.  Yeah, it's tingly and cooling.  Smells amazing.  Feels like glittery little sprites hopscotching on my lips, what's not to like?

It was a mediocre box for me.  Last month was utter perfection for me, this one was okay, and can't wait for the next one!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually think that's gorgeous! I would love for my hair to get that long and luxurious looking, but it never wants to grow past a certain point lol!


 lol, thanks. I'm just busy and rarely make any trip to the salon at least twice a year. I take Folic Acid. Someone told me that it makes my hair grow fast. I also have a rare blood type so I don't know if that is the factor. Someone mentioned about that as well. I dunno, who knows.


----------



## alliekers (May 2, 2013)

This was my first Glossybox. Overall, Iâ€™m happy with the box. It didnâ€™t necessarily â€œwowâ€ me, but Iâ€™ll keep it up for a few months at least and give it a fair shot. Hereâ€™s my box:


Zoya Tracy Nail Polish (I think thatâ€™s what it was called) from using the FUN code. This is a lime-ish green color and not my style. Iâ€™ll wear almost any NP color but this particular green is just not pretty.
Tigi Blush in Awaken â€“ I was hoping to get this shade since it seemed like the lightest of the options and Iâ€™m really pale. Even still this color looks quite bright. Iâ€™ll need to use a light touch or else Iâ€™ll end up looking clownish.
Honest Co Lip Balm in Lavender Mint â€“ I was hoping for the Orange Vanilla one but this one is great too. Nice and moisturizing.
Wash with Joe Body Wash in Coffeemint -  I was a bit leery of the combo of coffee and mint in a body wash but the smell is mostly mint and very refreshing. Iâ€™m excited to try this out.
La Metier De Beaute Sample/Coupon â€“ havenâ€™t tried this yet but I am looking forward to it. I will not be shelling out $150 for the full size though, regardless of how amazing it is.
Bvlgari Bath Tea Bag â€“ Iâ€™m excited for this one too and, thankfully, I have a tub. Hope the smell is nice.
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves â€“ these beach waves products are usually hit and miss with my thin straight hair but Iâ€™ll give it a go!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very excited about the tea bag. I'm saving it for a special occasion. I love Bvlgari!
> 
> The Le Metier sample is very deceiving. It doesn't look big but it lasts forever. I squeezed mine out into an empty LUSH container and have been using it for at least a week once a day. I'm about halfway through it now.


This is EXACTLY what I did with mine.. down to the LUSH container (I used the small sample size one.. you?)

I love it.. The color, the smell.. makes me want to eat it.  And I like how it really gives you a glow.. The price.. siggghhh.. Might have to start saving my coins.


----------



## MaiteS (May 2, 2013)

anyone in the orlando, FL area get their box? 

as much as i want to bother glossybox about this i can see they shipped my box on the 25th. it arrived in my area on the 1st but has not moved since than. there was also no tracking history from the 25th till the 1st. sigh.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, thanks. I'm just busy and rarely make any trip to the salon at least twice a year. I take Folic Acid. Someone told me that it makes my hair grow fast. I also have a rare blood type so I don't know if that is the factor. Someone mentioned about that as well. I dunno, who knows.


OOOoooo, I'm going to ask my doctor if I can take it


----------



## lucyla8 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in the orlando, FL area get their box?
> 
> as much as i want to bother glossybox about this i can see they shipped my box on the 25th. it arrived in my area on the 1st but has not moved since than. there was also no tracking history from the 25th till the 1st. sigh.


 I got mine today... it arrived at my post office this morning and was sorted/delivered today.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I contacted them as well and heard back from them yesterday saying they'd send me a new box out next week.


 Thanks, this is useful. I just sent them an email rather than using the website, tbd if they respond.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in the orlando, FL area get their box?
> 
> as much as i want to bother glossybox about this i can see they shipped my box on the 25th. it arrived in my area on the 1st but has not moved since than. there was also no tracking history from the 25th till the 1st. sigh.


 I get my box sent to my mom's house in Orlando and it arrived yesterday. My shipping info didn't update past the 25th. I got the blush in Lovely and the lip balm in Lavender Mint.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 3, 2013)

This is my first post here, super excited



  I got my box yesterday, finally, after it took a scenic journey through Nevada to get to me.  I live in Utah, so no idea why it went to Reno first.  But I can say that I'm not super impressed.  I got the blush in Haute, it's a pretty dark almost bronze color and even with my medium golden skin it just doesn't look good.  I also got the unflavored lip balm, (insert sarcasm here) it will go great with the clear lip gloss I got in Feb.  I also hate the face cream, hated it in Jan and still hate it now.  I do believe my love affair with Glossy is over.  I will give them one more month to wow me.  Maybe May will be amazing.


----------



## MaiteS (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get my box sent to my mom's house in Orlando and it arrived yesterday. My shipping info didn't update past the 25th. I got the blush in Lovely and the lip balm in Lavender Mint.


 


> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today... it arrived at my post office this morning and was sorted/delivered today.


 thanks for the feedback ladies. im hoping that itll be here by monday - if not than im going to for sure email cause that means usps lost it.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in the orlando, FL area get their box?
> 
> as much as i want to bother glossybox about this i can see they shipped my box on the 25th. it arrived in my area on the 1st but has not moved since than. there was also no tracking history from the 25th till the 1st. sigh.


I'm south of Orlando about two hours and I got my box last week. It was surprisingly fast for me.Usually I'm one of the last!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 3, 2013)

Finally heard back from GBCS - they are going to send a new box to replace the one that got trashed by the shower gel. yay!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally heard back from GBCS - they are going to send a new box to replace the one that got trashed by the shower gel. yay!


 yay! Glad they are fixing it!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 3, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier that Bamboo Beach waves spray didn't work for my straight hair. Since, it was almost dried so I didn't like the look so decided to use Birchbox's headband elastic band (if you are familiar with BB's products?) and did the twist hair wrapped around like princess Lelia style not the side ponytails buns but twist on each sections and rolled over the headband and wrapped around. I worn my hair like that all day. This morning, I took it out and see if I could wear the waves. OH NO! It was too curly! It did made my hair really curly so I kinda fingered waved thru my hair but I don't have any creme pomade to smooth it out so I ended up taking a shower. That's something I would use it again if I had maybe shredded pillowcase or t shirts into twist/tie thingy and sleep overnight to create that effect. It felt like hairspray when it's completely dried like hard hairspray. Kinda weird. Here's the before originaly damp/dried hair that after 20 mins making an attempt to get that look: NOPE



Then, here I did this twise/wrap hair around the elastic headband around and left it all day and slept in it as well.



Morning result when I removed the braid/headband and finger waved thru (even my three year old loved this look ! LOL):


----------



## tasertag (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As I mentioned earlier that Bamboo Beach waves spray didn't work for my straight hair. Since, it was almost dried so I didn't like the look so decided to use Birchbox's headband elastic band (if you are familiar with BB's products?) and did the twist hair wrapped around like princess Lelia style not the side ponytails buns but twist on each sections and rolled over the headband and wrapped around. I worn my hair like that all day. This morning, I took it out and see if I could wear the waves. OH NO! It was too curly! It did made my hair really curly so I kinda fingered waved thru my hair but I don't have any creme pomade to smooth it out so I ended up taking a shower. That's something I would use it again if I had maybe shredded pillowcase or t shirts into twist/tie thingy and sleep overnight to create that effect. It felt like hairspray when it's completely dried like hard hairspray. Kinda weird.
> 
> Here's the before originaly damp/dried hair that after 20 mins making an attempt to get that look: NOPE
> ...


 I tried the same thing with my hair and the twist Princess Leia thing but my hair ended up being straight with a LOT of volume - and I don't need more volume, I'd have an asian fro. The curls look cute to me! But that's probably because I've never been able to hold curls. I'm glad your 3yr old liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (May 4, 2013)

> I tried the same thing with my hair and the twist Princess Leia thing but my hair ended up being straight with a LOT of volume - and I don't need more volume, I'd have an asian fro. The curls look cute to me! But that's probably because I've never been able to hold curls. I'm glad your 3yr old liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol thanks. That's why I ended up washing it off because like you said too much volume and an Afro look which I didn't like. BUT I could use it as a setting spray when I curl my hair? Who knows if it may work or not


----------



## katie danielle (May 4, 2013)

.


----------



## katie danielle (May 4, 2013)

You're gorgeous! You look like a Disney princess haha



> As I mentioned earlier that Bamboo Beach waves spray didn't work for my straight hair. Since, it was almost dried so I didn't like the look so decided to use Birchbox's headband elastic band (if you are familiar with BB's products?) and did the twist hair wrapped around like princess Lelia style not the side ponytails buns but twist on each sections and rolled over the headband and wrapped around. I worn my hair like that all day. This morning, I took it out and see if I could wear the waves. OH NO! It was too curly! It did made my hair really curly so I kinda fingered waved thru my hair but I don't have any creme pomade to smooth it out so I ended up taking a shower. That's something I would use it again if I had maybe shredded pillowcase or t shirts into twist/tie thingy and sleep overnight to create that effect. It felt like hairspray when it's completely dried like hard hairspray. Kinda weird. Here's the before originaly damp/dried hair that after 20 mins making an attempt to get that look: NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're gorgeous! You look like a Disney princess haha


I had the exact same experience!!! So funny!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally heard back from GBCS - they are going to send a new box to replace the one that got trashed by the shower gel. yay!


 That's great you were able to get ahold of them and they are sending you a replacement.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As I mentioned earlier that Bamboo Beach waves spray didn't work for my straight hair. Since, it was almost dried so I didn't like the look so decided to use Birchbox's headband elastic band (if you are familiar with BB's products?) and did the twist hair wrapped around like princess Lelia style not the side ponytails buns but twist on each sections and rolled over the headband and wrapped around. I worn my hair like that all day. This morning, I took it out and see if I could wear the waves. OH NO! It was too curly! It did made my hair really curly so I kinda fingered waved thru my hair but I don't have any creme pomade to smooth it out so I ended up taking a shower. That's something I would use it again if I had maybe shredded pillowcase or t shirts into twist/tie thingy and sleep overnight to create that effect. It felt like hairspray when it's completely dried like hard hairspray. Kinda weird.
> 
> Here's the before originaly damp/dried hair that after 20 mins making an attempt to get that look: NOPE
> ...


 Pretty!


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 5, 2013)

Is anyone still waiting to get their box?? My best friend still hasn't received hers &amp; she got two March boxes. She tried to reach them to clear up the error at least 6 times and left messages and still no reply. Is this weird? A freebie box would be great, but she really wants her April box.


----------



## MaiteS (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone still waiting to get their box?? My best friend still hasn't received hers &amp; she got two March boxes. She tried to reach them to clear up the error at least 6 times and left messages and still no reply. Is this weird? A freebie box would be great, but she really wants her April box.


 still have not gotten mine. i contacted glossybox twice and they pretty much gave me 300 points and told me that i need to contact usps because it shows that they accepted it. on monday i have to call usps to figure out where my box is. i have a feeling mine was lost or something. if i dont get my box this week im asking for them to send me a new one cause apparently its not coming.


----------



## easteregg (May 6, 2013)

Got mine a couple of days ago.  Did you get the anniversary email?


----------



## sldb (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine a couple of days ago.  Did you get the anniversary email?


I didn't. What did it say?


----------



## easteregg (May 6, 2013)

All it says is that this month, they are celebrating their one year anniversary.  But not what it might mean for us.  ?


----------



## AsianGirl (May 6, 2013)

I really like this pic of your hair! 

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Then, here I did this twise/wrap hair around the elastic headband around and left it all day and slept in it as well.



I know this is the 'in-progress' hair style but I think it's ADORABLE!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All it says is that this month, they are celebrating their one year anniversary.  But not what it might mean for us.  ?


SO intriguing....isn't it?!


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)

This is a screenshot of the email I got. Underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase, it is part of the regular Glossybox selection. I'm confused - it's for the first 500 people who resubscribe, but it's supposedly included in all of the May boxes?? Can someone explain this? They also say they are celebrating their one year anniversary with an anniversary box.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2013)

I think I read in one of their emails is that the theme this month is celebration in honor of their one year anniversary... Hoping the box is worth celebrating!!


----------



## klg534 (May 7, 2013)

That sounds like a tricky way to get people to subscribe. Maybe they only have 500 boxes left for the month? Although I doubt that because they normally sell boxes until right before they ship..at the end of the month. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a screenshot of the email I got. Underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase, it is part of the regular Glossybox selection. I'm confused - it's for the first 500 people who resubscribe, but it's supposedly included in all of the May boxes?? Can someone explain this? They also say they are celebrating their one year anniversary with an anniversary box.


----------



## dbella (May 7, 2013)

I finally ran out of the Le Metier.  Sad thing is, it did wonders for my skin.  I loved it.  But there is no way in Hades I can afford to spend that kind of money.  What a shame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 11, 2013)

just got my april box today - def. not renewing a 1 year with them next year.

and the joe wash was spilled everywhere in the box. luckily it got on most of the paper inside - and splashed on the other items in the box.


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

April surveys are up!  I jsut logged into my account and they were there!


----------



## itscherylanne (May 17, 2013)

I remember seeing a lot of posts about how people did not want the Bvlargi tea bag. I love it and willing to trade for it! i love me my baths. :-D


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first post here, super excited
> 
> ...


 Too funny that were exactly my thoughts. i am not that big a fan of the lotion. It is ok but not blowing me away. I always feel bad about being negative about the products but it is my honest oppinion. It is not about the prize either, just the quality in general. The balm is ok as well. Overall it moisturizes very well and I guess rather the no scent than something I do not want on my lips. I am sure it is great to pair with clear lip gloss



 glad I did not have that in my last box. have fun rating all the products on the GB website, that is what I did today. Don't just do the surveys, the actual product reviews are fun to read too. When I went online, only positive ones were shown. Fingers crossed May's box is amazing!!


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post Germany had the same theme as the US GB for April here is what I got:


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2013)

How much is the Germany GB?



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep forgetting to post Germany had the same theme as the US GB for April here is what I got:


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much is the Germany GB?
> 
> ...


----------

